# Grand Seiko - what would you like to see them do next?



## StartSomething

Gents,

since we now have a dedicated GS subforum with representatives of Seiko America potentially looking in, I was thinking we should have a thread regarding what we would like to see GS do next!

I would start with some thoughts: So far, the Grand Seikos I have owned (9S55 SBGR001 & 023, 9S85 SBGH001) have been the best watches I have had in my possession or even found from the aspects important to me.

In an ideal world however, what would I expect of a watch?

(1) Complete scratch resistance for both crystal, case and bracelet components
(2) Maintenance free movement

I really would like to see some *more innovation* from GS in these two areas.
(1) How about the use of ceramics of some sort or hardening (complete, not just on the surface) technology (e. g. ice-hardening, see Damasko)
I know it has been tried before - e. g. the hardened stainless steel case of the 1970 614x-8010 model or the use of tungsten carbide as case material for a Quarz LE. However, these material were never employed in full-production models (AFAIK) - or for a bracelet.

(2) Adoption of movement components not requiring lubrication and with intrinsic magnetic resistance (e. g. Omega Master Co-Axial).

Furthermore, I really would like *more dial (color) options* available - it seems that most of the (non-limited version) watches are available in black/silver only. I am not talking about some extravagant colors here, but what about champagne, light grey, charcoal, different shades of blue?
To be honest, it seems to me GS would rather issue another case variant with the same movement (e. g.: 9S85) rather than _simply_ offering another dial variant for an existing case.

Also, I wish that GS would pay a little *more attention to (especially minute) hand length*.
For some models they get it done perfectly, however for other (e. g. the complete current SBGM lineup) pieces it has been part of the reason why I did not acquire the watch.

Lastly, I really would like to see them offer a *Spring Drive without a PR indicator on the dial*.
I know that is somewhat part of the overal concept (or at least it was, when 72h PR was still the exception/a USP) but I really feel like the indicator clutters the dial up unnecessarily and goes against GS design policy.

Looking forward to your ideas!

Best
H


----------



## ten13th

1. More strap options. 2. More iteration and refinement on movement, for example move the PR to the backside. 3. Don't change a thing on design, only refinements. 

I hate to see GS crank out a bunch of variety of watches, it devalue what it has already. Seiko has other brands that can crank out varieties. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA

I'd like to see 42mm SD-based complete calendar with moon phases.


----------



## no name no slogan

Textured dials and a focus on hi-beat, hand-wind and Spring Drive. Owning a hi-beat, I feel like a "regular" beat automatic is totally pedestrian and I wouldn't buy either that or a "regular" GS quartz. I've always liked hand-wound movements, so I would buy one of those if it had an interesting dial.

I really liked the dial on the SBGR097, the blue, subtle GS pattern, but wouldn't buy it with that movement. If that was a Spring Drive, they couldn't have taken my money fast enough. There have been some colored dials with textures that I've really liked, like the brown dialed SBGR089, and would like to see more of.

Basically, I'm looking for something interesting and unique in both movement and dial pattern that you won't find from any other company.


----------



## JoeOBrien

StartSomething said:


> (1) Complete scratch resistance for both crystal, case and bracelet components
> (2) Maintenance free movement
> Adoption of movement components not requiring lubrication and with intrinsic magnetic resistance (e. g. Omega Master Co-Axial).


Agreed on those. I don't own a GS (yet..?), but I'd be super annoyed at myself if I scratched the Zaratsu. Scratch almost any  other watch: whatever, take it to any number of places to get it polished. But you'd be without your GS for a few weeks. I know you can't realistically expect to keep a watch in mint condition unless you're just keeping it in a drawer and taking it out every so often to admire it, but I'd try my damndest to keep it scratch-free. So I'd really welcome some sort of hightened scratch-resistance.

I'd love to see more innovation in their mechanicals. They've elevated the performance of their movements using proprietary materials, but it would be great if they came up with something unique, like a new escapement design, just to set them even farther apart from the competition. I know it's all very well for me to say "Hey Seiko, design a new escapement plz thx", I'd just really like to see what Seiko can do in that arena. Of course, for all I know, maybe they've been testing prototypes for years and have concluded that there's no reason to reinvent the wheel there.



ten13th said:


> move the PR to the backside.


I like that idea. When I'd only ever seen pictures of Spring Drives, I didn't like the PRs at all and thought they were misplaced on the dial. When I saw some in person, it didn't really bother me as much as I thought it would. But putting them on the back would work for me.


----------



## Steppy

1) 40mm - 42mm Hi-Beat dive watch

2) or a Grand Seiko'd version of the MM300 - all the faults of the MM300 brought upto GS levels

3) Some new models in the core section, not just the yearly Limited editions


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I second the dial colour variety. I also prefer the idea of GS having a tight portfolio of models, but with subtle differences within each. I sometimes think there are too many different GS models.

If Seiko are reading, by the way, I'd like to say models such as SBGE033 are sublime but shouldn't be limited editions.

Disclaimer - I do not own a GS yet, but do own some higher-tier Seikos (Marine Master level) and am definitely in the market for a Grand Seiko. So I am keen to see how the brand develops.


----------



## StartSomething

* sorry double post*


----------



## StartSomething

Alex_TA said:


> I'd like to see 42mm SD-based complete calendar with moon phases.


Interesting idea, though I would guess such a model would be a good fit for Credor?



JoeOBrien said:


> I'd love to see more innovation in their mechanicals. They've elevated the performance of their movements using proprietary materials, but it would be great if they came up with something unique, like a new escapement design, just to set them even farther apart from the competition. I know it's all very well for me to say "Hey Seiko, design a new escapement plz thx", I'd just really like to see what Seiko can do in that arena. Of course, for all I know, maybe they've been testing prototypes for years and have concluded that there's no reason to reinvent the wheel there.


Well, technically they have already invented their own escapement mechanism (although it is not entirely mechanical) - Spring Drive 



JoeOBrien said:


> ...When I'd only ever seen pictures of Spring Drives, I didn't like the PRs at all and thought they were misplaced on the dial. When I saw some in person, it didn't really bother me as much as I thought it would. But putting them on the back would work for me.


Absolutely seconded! In fact, I wrote yserv regarding that idea a couple of months back (because Seiko is already doing this, though at the moment only on their Eichii II hand wound SD model) but received a negative reply.



LordBrettSinclair said:


> I second the dial colour variety. I also prefer the idea of GS having a tight portfolio of models, but with subtle differences within each. I sometimes think there are too many different GS models.


Exactly my thinking! Rather than issue one new case variant after another (and even discontinuing some, like the SBGM001 case!), why not offer existing models with a larger variety of dials?

Best
H


----------



## sea0bass

I like to see GS to improve on the bracelet with easy change mechanism and micro adjust without a massive clasp.


----------



## Domo

Nup, they're doing everything perfectly as it is....

BUT since they do read this forum, Seiko US, tell your boys back in Japan to make a spring drive chronograph tuna. You KNOW it would be amazing :-!


----------



## valmak

love your ideas. the number one thing i want is more no-date models. a sporty model similar to the explorer would be cool too.


----------



## rdoder

Seiko said they don't plan on doing this, but to me it'd be awesome if they pair HAQ with kinetic, keep the nicely finished movement and rotor, and add a transparent caseback! To me that would add some mechanical intrigue and longer battery life that are missing from 9F movement.


----------



## Hasaf

37-38mm quartz with a 4th hand indicating a second time-zone (smaller, like 36mm, okay, bigger wouldn't even be considered).


----------



## shtora

Thinner autos with really good contrast;
Quartz with really good contrast;
Quartz with time-zone feature;
Very thin HW.


----------



## Seibei

Manual wind Hi Beat, around 10mm thick and around 38mm diameter.


----------



## StartSomething

shtora said:


> Thinner autos with really good contrast;
> Quartz with really good contrast;
> Quartz with time-zone feature;
> Very thin HW.


I wonder what you find wrong with the contrast on the current model line-up?
I find that all of my GSs are perfectly ledgible under most light conditions (except when fully dark ;-)) due to the diamond-polished edges on hands and dial markers...
It might not be obvious in pictures - but the full quality of a GS comes into play in dynamic light conditions IMO - i. e., on the wrist.



Seibei said:


> Manual wind Hi Beat, around 10mm thick and around 38mm diameter.


I am actually a bit amazed that they haven't issued a 9S84 Hi-Beat handwind yet.
After all, their first 36.000 bph watch was a manual wind (though not GS, calibre 5740C).
I wonder if they will release a 45GS re-issue - if they do, a manual wind Hi-Beat calibre would be a no-brainer IMO.


----------



## Bighand

1. A GS version of the SARB017 - really like the SARB017 styling and would like to see it brought to the level of a GS. Just don't like the styling of the SBGJ005 or SBGE033.

2. Ability to semi-custom order a GS. Dial color, bracelet, etc. Would differentiate the GS from other brands.

3. HAQ - 10 year battery, perepetual calendar, and alarm. All with the same 9F82 accuracy.

4. Free tours of GS facilities in Japan for GS owners. Other perks to start making GS owners members of an exclusive Seiko family.

5. Longer warranty and free service once or twice. If Citizen can do it...


----------



## AWang

1. Thinner mechanical models (closer to 10mm rather than 13mm);

2. More mechanical models with solid casebacks, which might be of help in reducing the height;

3. More hand wound models (say a mechanical version of the SBGX119/121 or a SBGW031 with a handset similar to the SBGV005); and 

4. Offer some SD models without the PR or have it on the back as others have suggested.

In an ideal world, I'd like to see maintenance free mechanical watches with almost scratch proof cases. I do think it would be neat to have a customized GS program similar to MTM suiting.


----------



## nielss

1. I'd like to see thinner watches, and more 38-39 mm cases.
2. A mechanical (including SD) perpetual or annual calendar, using windows in the dial rather than hands (to keep the dial less busy-looking).

That's it! I currently own three, and they're great. But one's too big, and will have to go soon, and one's redundant because I bought it and then immediately afterward the watch i'd been waiting for appeared for sale on the forum. So that one will be leaving pretty soon, too. 

So I'll be looking for another, sometime after the first of the year.

--nielss


----------



## lvt

Decreasing the MRSP is the first step


----------



## ManicDVLN

To push envelope again in accuracy by first making a battery powered atomic wristwatch, and then a Spring Drive version.


----------



## shtora

StartSomething said:


> I wonder what you find wrong with the contrast on the current model line-up?
> I find that all of my GSs are perfectly ledgible under most light conditions (except when fully dark ;-)) due to the diamond-polished edges on hands and dial markers...
> It might not be obvious in pictures - but the full quality of a GS comes into play in dynamic light conditions IMO - i. e., on the wrist.


You may be right. I haven't experienced the current line-up. My GS was the discontinued SBGF017 and while in complete darkness the lume helped, in dim light the time was unreadable. In addition, but this could be just me, in very sunny days I found it a bit uncomfortable to read the highly polished hands on the white dial. Probably I just got used to the ease of reading blue hands on white dial and white hands on black dial...

I forgot to mention that I would like GS to start offering complete overhaul of older and vintage watches (i.e. hands, dials, crystals, etc., plus movement, of course).


----------



## Maxy

A Spring Drive without that useless power reserve indicator!


----------



## Noxa88

All I want right now is a SBGX095 in 42mm or and 9F GS for that matter.


----------



## Daswann

1. A Grand Seiko version of the Seiko Marine Master Professional SBDB001 with a clear caseback









2. Manual Wind Spring Drive witha clear caseback


----------



## Tseg

Thinner automatic and spring drives would be my preference... 12mm max is my sweet spot.


----------



## estrickland

Mostly, I'd just like GS to stop making all their best watches as limited releases.


----------



## fntms

Better (much) scratch resistance for the zaratsu cases, longer hands, more interesting dial patterns. Maybe also an interesting ha quartz model (titanium, original dial and angular case). Micro adjustments on the bracelets.


----------



## StartSomething

Bighand said:


> ...
> 
> 2. Ability to semi-custom order a GS. Dial color, bracelet, etc. Would differentiate the GS from other brands.
> ...
> 
> 4. Free tours of GS facilities in Japan for GS owners. Other perks to start making GS owners members of an exclusive Seiko family.
> 
> 5. Longer warranty and free service once or twice. If Citizen can do it...


I think these are fantastic ideas. I actually wonder why no other watch manufacturer has considered a similar customizing/upgrading program like the automotive industry employs.

E. g.: a watch line is comprised of the case, dial and hand design only.
The base model has a plain gloss dial, with silver and black as the standard options.
Everything else - dial pattern (sunburst, linen, granite, etc.) and other dial colors are upgrades.
Same for straps/bracelets: you get a plain calf strap w/pin buckle or a plain oyster style bracelet for the base model - croc, deployment or the 5-link bracelet are custom options.
Another idea: the base model has only standard movement decoration and a solid caseback - more elaborate movement finishing and display caseback are upgrade options.

Obviously, I also like the idea of longer warranty and free servicing options - especially regarding the implications on the secondary market 



AWang said:


> ...
> 4. Offer some SD models without the PR or have it on the back as others have suggested.


I see a theme developing here 
For me it isn't (only) the PR itself - more its position (ok, which has movement design reasons) and the implications regarding positioning of the GS logo and dial lettering which throws the whole layout off balance.



ManicDVLN said:


> To push envelope again in accuracy by first making a battery powered atomic wristwatch, and then a Spring Drive version.


Great idea  I think as a first step it would be awesome to have a HAQ (twin quarz/TC'd) spring drive...



shtora said:


> I forgot to mention that I would like GS to start offering complete overhaul of older and vintage watches (i.e. hands, dials, crystals, etc., plus movement, of course).


AFAIK, they are already offering overhauls of vintage watches, there is even an official price list (though I do not have a source at hand...).
I do however not know details regarding the parts situation.
And this is something I would really appreciate: an official statement claiming "servicability for life" for all of their GS pieces.
This would be a true commitment to the watches - and their respective owners


----------



## samanator

I'd like to see more sport watches (not necessarily divers). I'd also like to see a thinner everyday watch with less case on the edge of the crystal, and more (max) dial area. And last more use of colors, and more colors would be good.


----------



## AvantGardeTime

1) Improve the bracelet. Yes there is still much room for improvement. GS bracelets are great in Seiko world but still a bit lackluster vs the Europeans. Seiko should take a lesson here from Breitling on how a luxury bracelet is made.

2) Make clasps with micro adjustments standard across the board. Half links don't cut it for some of us. This is one chief reason I had to part with my SBGE001 GMT. It was a heavy cased watch totally mismatched to the bracelet (One of the end links started to get looser because the weight issue). And no micro adjustments to speak off. The watch was either looser than I liked or tighter than reasonably comfortable.

3) Add more dial color variations. Again learn from the Swiss. People like to have options. It can't be always black or white.

4) Where is the thermocompensated Spring Drive movement I was promised by one of your Seiko higher ups 4 years ago?

5) Give GS a proper luxury watch warranty of no less than 5 years (Show confidence in your product). Grand Seikos have the same 3 year warranties as $150 run of the mill Seikos.

6) After sales service is a bit dubious still. Again learn from Breitling/Rolex how proper and timely and well organized aftersales service should be for a luxury watch

7) Provide new would be buyers with a pledge of service and parts FOR THE LIFE of the watch.

8) Stop manipulating MSRP's in the US to move stagnant product. Treat GS as a luxury boutique watch (Which it is) not as a big volume seller. You have a plethora of sub $1000 offerings for that purpose.

9) Respect the resale value of existing watches by observing #8. Show that you care and want to cement a reputation of value for your flagship watch lines.

10) Lume is OK, really even in a luxury watch.

11) The strange decision to use cheap steel pins and collars on the bracelets in more expensive titanium models but to use proper 1.5mm screws on steel models. Pins and collars have absolutely no place on any sub $10K watch, period.

12) I am not a big fan of the titanium alloy Seiko uses on GS. It has a yellowish tint and huge propensity to collect dust and fingerprints.


----------



## PJ S

AvantGardeTime said:


> 2) Make clasps with micro adjustments standard across the board.


Agree



AvantGardeTime said:


> 3) Add more dial color variations. Again learn from the Swiss. People like to have options. It can't be always black or white.


Agree



AvantGardeTime said:


> 4) Where is the thermocompensated Spring Drive movement I was promised by one of your Seiko higher ups 4 years ago?


Not necessary, if my SD is anything to go by, after 9½ years on from the day it was made.



AvantGardeTime said:


> 5) Give GS a proper luxury watch warranty of no less than 5 years (Show confidence in your product). Grand Seikos have the same 3 year warranties as $150 run of the mill Seikos.


Warranty is only useful if something goes wrong - how many instances of GS's going wrong within 5 years, have you come across?
You're obviously applying Rolex's recent change of warranty logic here, which was more to do with keeping Omega in check - both of which mass produce luxury.
Do ALS or GO, AP or PP offer a 5 year warranty with their products?



AvantGardeTime said:


> 7) Provide new would be buyers with a pledge of service and parts FOR THE LIFE of the watch.


They already do. The life of the watch is until the model/movement is discontinued, and even then, parts are made and stocked for 10 years after.
From speaking with Seiko UK, I was informed that most GS parts are made as required - so as much as the above is current policy, it doesn't mean it will remain so, forevermore.



AvantGardeTime said:


> 8) Stop manipulating MSRP's in the US to move stagnant product. Treat GS as a luxury boutique watch (Which it is) not as a big volume seller. You have a plethora of sub $1000 offerings for that purpose.


Explain in more detail, because as that stands, it's far too cryptic and vague.



AvantGardeTime said:


> 9) Respect the resale value of existing watches by observing #8. Show that you care and want to cement a reputation of value for your flagship watch lines.


As previous comment.



AvantGardeTime said:


> 10) Lume is OK, really even in a luxury watch.


You're wanting every GS to have lume applied?



AvantGardeTime said:


> 11) Pins and collars have absolutely no place on any sub $10K watch, period.


Really? You'd best inform Patek Philippe about that - they've being doing it wrong on all of their Nautilus models.

I've a preference for screws, but that doesn't mean pins are wrong. It's simply another means to achieving the same solution.
From an engineering perspective, it might even be the best solution, since there's no threads or slots to get buggered up by ham-fisted DIYers or incompetent AD staff, and no need for any adhesive to prevent screws from unscrewing themselves.


----------



## Alex_TA

I more or less agree with AvantGarde, especially the need of micro adjustment in clasp.
I can't see any need in thermocompesation and don't agree about yellow tint titanium.


----------



## Seiko_mod

Microadjustment and 10-year warranty = good


----------



## AvantGardeTime

Price control, that is pretty much it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AvantGardeTime

I would get the SBGE001 again if they offered it with a full size clasp with micro adjustment. Ironically the Ti version SBGE015 offers such clasp from OEM but I am not crazy about the gold accents on that model and the increased premium over the steel cased 001.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milnec

Some great ideas above, folks!

What I'd like to see is something similar to an SBGW031, but dressier. Right now, I feel I could wear an SBGW031 with a suit, but not necessarily with a tux... and that's what I'd aim for with these changes!

If somebody knows of a model that has all these things already though, please let me know! I'd be most grateful!

1. Have a small seconds dial instead of a centrally mounted second hand.
2. Make the watch thinner overall. Maybe aiming for 8mm?!
3. Reduce the width of the bezel, to make the dial:bezel ratio increase.
4. Perhaps a domed crystal, but this is less of a requirement.

Photo from Rakuten:


----------



## MLJinAK

1. Agree with the sporty Explorer I competitor. I'd like to wear a non-dive GS out and about on my adventures. 

2. Disagree with the titanium comment about yellow and collecting dust and finger prints. I've got a titanium GS and I haven't found those claims to be true in my experience.

3. Expanding the customization - I'd like to get a red background on my anniversary date. Meaning the keep the white date wheel, but just put a red background on one date. I'd like a red background on the 28th to be a visual reminder every month. If GS offered that service - I'd be all over it.


----------



## thevenerablelars

milnec said:


> 1. Have a small seconds dial instead of a centrally mounted second hand.
> 2. Make the watch thinner overall. Maybe aiming for 8mm?!
> 3. Reduce the width of the bezel, to make the dial:bezel ratio increase.
> 4. Perhaps a domed crystal, but this is less of a requirement.


I can't remember the source, but there was some interview about the Grand Seiko "grammar of design" where a Seiko rep stated that subsidiary/small seconds weren't a consideration for the GS line (aside from the chronographs obviously) as they felt they were contradictory to the idea of easy legibility and precision. Who knows if that's the bottom line or just one man's opinion, but I think it's probably a long-shot at this point.


----------



## milnec

thevenerablelars said:


> I can't remember the source, but there was some interview about the Grand Seiko "grammar of design" where a Seiko rep stated that subsidiary/small seconds weren't a consideration for the GS line (aside from the chronographs obviously) as they felt they were contradictory to the idea of easy legibility and precision. Who knows if that's the bottom line or just one man's opinion, but I think it's probably a long-shot at this point.


Ahh... thanks for the info.

I'll just keep hoping for the future!


----------



## samanator

One thing I missed is a Type A & B Spring Drive pilot watch. I'd love to see a big dialed GS.


----------



## StartSomething

PJ S said:


> Not necessary, if my SD is anything to go by, after 9½ years on from the day it was made.


True. However, Grand Seiko the way I perceive the brand intends to excel the state-of-the art.
While in this case GS would need "only" be better than themselves (no direct SD competitor yet), it would still be about what is possible - and not only about what is necessary.



PJ S said:


> Really? You'd best inform Patek Philippe about that - they've being doing it wrong on all of their Nautilus models.
> 
> I've a preference for screws, but that doesn't mean pins are wrong. It's simply another means to achieving the same solution.
> From an engineering perspective, it might even be the best solution, since there's no threads or slots to get buggered up by ham-fisted DIYers or incompetent AD staff, and no need for any adhesive to prevent screws from unscrewing themselves.


Absolutely agreed. I only have one watch in my collection with bracelet screws - and I honestly would have preferred a standard pin and collar (or even split pin) bracelet. So far I really have yet to see the advantage of screws in the bracelet, while the disadvantages - as mentioned - are easy to see.



MLJinAK said:


> 1. Agree with the sporty Explorer I competitor. I'd like to wear a non-dive GS out and about on my adventures.


Agreed. I do however think that Seiko to some extend tried to achieve exactly that with their "Active Line" models (e. g., SBGR057) - bigger case with crown guard, simpler three-link oyster rather than the more sophisticated 5-llink bracelet, more brushed surfaces, simpler, matte dials.



MLJinAK said:


> 3. Expanding the customization - I'd like to get a red background on my anniversary date. Meaning the keep the white date wheel, but just put a red background on one date. I'd like a red background on the 28th to be a visual reminder every month. If GS offered that service - I'd be all over it.


Now that is a neat customization idea 



samanator said:


> One thing I missed is a Type A & B Spring Drive pilot watch. I'd love to see a big dialed GS.


Very nice, I really would like to see Grand Seiko's take at a Flieger - though I guess one could argue that it would be a too significant departure from their signature designs - JMO.

Best
H


----------



## MrTickles

3 simple requests:

SD three hand model under 40mm, with lumed hands and markers, traditional case shape (not the active line), made as thin is possible. Would be great if it had 20mm lugs instead of 19mm and was WR to 100m.

Remake the SBGA029 but less than 41mm.

A SBGC made with lumed hands and markers.


----------



## stubborndonkey

I think it would be great if they did a triple calendar with a meteorite dial. The attention to detail that GS has mixed with odd materials and some complications would be a real treat to see.
I'd also like to see them bring back some 1960's styling to their cases, I know they have a limited edition but I think a wide release could really catch on!


----------



## MLJinAK

stubborndonkey said:


> I think it would be great if they did a triple calendar with a meteorite dial. The attention to detail that GS has mixed with odd materials and some complications would be a real treat to see.
> I'd also like to see them bring back some 1960's styling to their cases, I know they have a limited edition but I think a wide release could really catch on!


Ooh, a perpetual calendar! With month, day, and date.


----------



## balzebub

I would love to see: 

1. More GS divers that are 40mm-42mm in diameter utilising their quartz/SD/Mechanical movements. 

2. Use of diashield coating to protect the lovely GS finishing and also lumed ceramic bezels where applicable

3. Slightly larger case size for their more dressy watches..38-40mm without crown would be great.


----------



## jdmfetish

40 mm HAQ , perpetual calendar, independently adjustable hour hand, 5 year battery, with lumibrite


----------



## jdbaldoc

Option#1: I would like to see a GS diver in 40 - 42 mm that has their best 'SQ' movement, with 3 hands and perpetual calendar date only. 

I already have as my everyday watch the Seiko SBCM023 that is running at about 12 seconds per year in accuracy. If it was a little larger in size, had the GS quality and had a sapphire crystal, it would be very close to perfect.

Option #2. Make a watch that looks like my 22 year old Omega S & 18K Gold Seamaster Professional 300 Quartz with a modified Omega 1441 dual oscillator board that is"TC" and is attached to my Omega original 1438 cal. movement. (They only made the 1438 cal. movement in the Professional 300 Quartz Seamster in 1993.) This baby runs at about 2 seconds per year in accuracy whether I wear it or it sits in the safe. IMO best looking mans Dive/Sport/Dress watch in the world. If it had a perpetual calendar it would be the ultimate 'Holy Grail' watch.

Pic. Taken XMAS day 12/25/2015 under poor lighting conditions.


----------



## matthew P

A 40 - 42mm high beat / date free ( or spring drive with out the PR) GS diver.
I love the date free quart but the new bezel design leaves me very cold.
Any mechanical version of the quartz GS diver with the bezel font from the 029 GS diver would leave me with out a reason to hold off on a purchase.
Lack of date / lack of pinstripe 42mm size/ Gs execution with cathedral hand set...... yes please.


----------



## Jim Smyth

Alex_TA said:


> I more or less agree with AvantGarde, especially the need of micro adjustment in clasp.
> I can't see any need in thermocompesation and don't agree about yellow tint titanium.


I have a SBGA031 and also dont agree with the yellow tint comment. I work alot in titanium and the watch color just looks the way normal titanium looks. There isnt any yellow tint. Now it also doesnt look like stainless either. Stainless is more silvery and shinny but titanium is more greyish/gun metal color in nature.


----------



## G07

39-40 mm size, manual , similar/identical to SBGW031


----------



## quattro98

I'd like to see a 9F quartz watch with date or day/date in 18k gold at a reasonable price. The only similar model is the SBGX038 which doesn't have a date.


----------



## Domo

quattro98 said:


> I'd like to see a 9F quartz watch with date or day/date in 18k gold at a reasonable price. The only similar model is the SBGX038 which doesn't have a date.


They've made a few models in two tone, but I can't think of any fully gold ones.









SBGT002









SBGT004









SBGT038 (current model)


----------



## sigma089

Seibei said:


> Manual wind Hi Beat, around 10mm thick and around 38mm diameter.


THIS!


----------



## MLJinAK

Domo said:


> They've made a few models in two tone, but I can't think of any fully gold ones.
> l)


And then some limited edition pieces for 2015. The 2 tone, meh... they need to 2 tone the band to match.


----------



## MLJinAK

Domo said:


> They've made a few models in two tone, but I can't think of any fully gold ones.
> l)


And then some limited edition pieces for 2015. The 2 tone, meh... they need to 2 tone the band to match.


----------



## T1meout

Better stock fotos so we can appreciate the true beauty of their watches. Often can't even discern the case finish or their lovely intricate textured dails.


----------



## jdbaldoc

The problem with the GS two tone models are that they are/were unremarakable, and look like a nice 'Paw Paw" watch.

Why can't they make a Dive/Sport/Dress (all in one) watch in either Quartz or Spring Drive, like my Omega S & 18K Gold Seamaster Professional 300 in "Super Quartz" mode. Still 100% Omega, and the way it was originally intened to be made. 

Seiko GS needs to make a watch that is a true S & 18K gold that has a 41-42 mm case; 300m WR. and no more than 12.5mm thick with a perpetual calendar date. If they did, I think that they wouldn't be able to keep them in stock if priced below $10K.

Even though my watch is 22 years old, it still looks new, and the styling never goes out of style. A true Dive/Sport/Dress watch that keeps time to 2 SPY. As an added bonus, I have spent less than $500 in total: for batteries, WR checks and two "O" ring gasket changes in 22 years. I would spend that amount about every 5-6 years, with my Rolex Submariner, and the Submariner was about 900x less accurate than my Seamaster, and it's power reserve was only about 40 hours. If my Omega sat in my safe for two years un-worn, it would only be off about 4 seconds, and all I would have to do would be to quick change the days date. 

The present Seiko GS Diver is too thick, too big, and doesn't have a high enough 'WR' rating for it's size and weight, and IMO would be top heavy on most wrist. It would also be a tight fit, under most dress shirts at the cuff area.


----------



## c.hanninen

Thinner cases and spring drive minus the reserve indicator. And a 30 percent price reduction


----------



## mapotofu

Would love to see a GS version of the MM300 with the hi beat movement -- like a reasonably sized SBEX001 (<45mm case and <15mm thick).


----------



## Punchout

I would love if they would start to produce the GS SBGM001 again, because its so darn hard to find anywhere!


----------



## riddlers

I am very happy with the Grand Seiko line and would like few enhancements. Color options for the dial and hands would satisfy my novice tastes.


----------



## Watchdelight

I would hope that they don't mess with the current 'Snowflake' GMT SBGJ001 and keep the design for a good number of years until I have filled up my 'piggy' bank. Lol.


----------



## StartSomething

Punchout said:


> I would love if they would start to produce the GS SBGM001 again, because its so darn hard to find anywhere!


Agreed. I never quite understood why they dropped that case design (not counting the brief resurrection in the SBGM029) as it is gorgeous.
On another note - plenty of SBGM001s available in Japan, though not exactly cheap and often with unclear history...

Best
H


----------



## Punchout

StartSomething said:


> Agreed. I never quite understood why they dropped that case design (not counting the brief resurrection in the SBGM029) as it is gorgeous.
> On another note - plenty of SBGM001s available in Japan, though not exactly cheap and often with unclear history...
> 
> Best
> H


Indeed would have been nice to see it become a classic design that would stay, a bit like the submariner!  and i agree that the SBGM029 is very nice its just that i prefer the 001 a bit more.
Yeah i guess thats a bit of a problem with the service history on some watches, but do you might have any hint on stores online with good reputation (trusted seller etc.) ?
Thanks.


----------



## kicsrepins

I agree with a lot of the sentiments already made.

1. Remove "Seiko" from the dial and just have "Grand Seiko" or "GS" like the SBGW033.

2. Remove power reserve indicator from the dial. Less is more 

3. More moonphase options! I don't remember seeing a GS option?!

4. Give me a Credor Eichi II (I just want one).


----------



## The Naf

Agree with a lot of the sentiments here.

I'd also like them offer the snowflake dial on a 40mm quartz model such as the sbgv005/007. 

In fact I'd like to see them offer 5 dials as standard in every watch namely: white, black, silver/pearl, blue, snowflake.

Agree that a nice explorer type sportier GS would be nice...perhaps taking ques from the Alpinist...

And as others have said...perpetual calendar on one of the nicest quartz movement in existence, as well as independently adjustable hour hand.

And finally...and this is just me im sure....rhodium plating in the quartz movement please...it looks much nicer...

The Naf


----------



## fld

Grande date.


----------



## KazeKei

AvantGardeTime said:


> 1) Improve the bracelet. Yes there is still much room for improvement. GS bracelets are great in Seiko world but still a bit lackluster vs the Europeans. Seiko should take a lesson here from Breitling on how a luxury bracelet is made.
> 
> 2) Make clasps with micro adjustments standard across the board. Half links don't cut it for some of us. This is one chief reason I had to part with my SBGE001 GMT. It was a heavy cased watch totally mismatched to the bracelet (One of the end links started to get looser because the weight issue). And no micro adjustments to speak off. The watch was either looser than I liked or tighter than reasonably comfortable.
> 
> 5) Give GS a proper luxury watch warranty of no less than 5 years (Show confidence in your product). Grand Seikos have the same 3 year warranties as $150 run of the mill Seikos.
> 
> 6) After sales service is a bit dubious still. Again learn from Breitling/Rolex how proper and timely and well organized aftersales service should be for a luxury watch
> 
> 7) Provide new would be buyers with a pledge of service and parts FOR THE LIFE of the watch.
> 
> 8) Stop manipulating MSRP's in the US to move stagnant product. Treat GS as a luxury boutique watch (Which it is) not as a big volume seller. You have a plethora of sub $1000 offerings for that purpose.
> 
> 9) Respect the resale value of existing watches by observing #8. Show that you care and want to cement a reputation of value for your flagship watch lines.


These and



kicsrepins said:


> 1. Remove "Seiko" from the dial and just have "Grand Seiko" or "GS" like the SBGW033.
> 
> 2. Remove power reserve indicator from the dial. Less is more




Just have "Grand Seiko" at the top and "GS" at the bottom and it will be perfect.


----------



## Nom de Forum

Perpetual Calendar and independent hour hand adjustment on all the Spring Drive, Automatic, and Quartz movements.

Two micro adjustments on the Snowflake buckle.

Titanium Spring Drive Diver with blue dial, blue bezel, and tritium illumination as a standard item.

GS emblem in a slightly larger font instead of Seiko at the top of the Dial. Grand Seiko in small letters above Spring Drive at the bottom of the dial with the power reserve centered above both.


----------



## mpbrada

Moon phase.

Jump hour time adjustment for moving between time zones (like on the SBDB001) in all spring drive models.


----------



## Whitegene

I actually opposite to more color dials. That and the quartz should leave for the regular Seiko to do. GS should stay higher end. A completely scratch resistance GS would be really nice.


----------



## G07

Not repeat the 2016 offerings!
Get back to 38-41 mm sizes - no more 46 monsters.
Concentrate on thinner watches.
PR on the back - you proved you can do it and it looks so much better!
Even though the GS quartz movements look nice - please cover them up ... 
Just my thoughts


----------



## Maxy

Maxy said:


> A Spring Drive without that useless power reserve indicator!


Posted my thought on Nov 23, 2015(https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/gra...ke-see-them-do-next-2600730.html#post22673738) and actually it came true but in Platinum.

We don't even need the indicator front or back.. its like GS is saying if you can't afford platinum or Credor prices, we will ruin the dial for you by placing the useless indicator on the dial! Not adding the indicator is actually less work but they want to do extra work just to ruin the dials. I mean, C'mon.. why not make the SS version without the indicator and charge additional $500 more. What's the point in not making their best watch is beyond me!!


----------



## falon0

We definitely need a >=10bar, Hi-Beat with SBGA011's snowflake dial.


----------



## Lftwgr

A gmt snowflake. That's all it takes for me to burn the Rolex slush fund.


----------



## AWang

I'd love to see the 9F offer a continuously sweeping seconds hand like the Bulova Precisionist. From what I've read it's not a difficult ask from a mechanical perspective but it is tough in terms of power management: either battery capacity has to increase dramatically or the power draw has to decrease similarly. Maybe it will be achievable one day; to me that would make the 9F the perfect movement.


----------



## StartSomething

AWang said:


> I'd love to see the 9F offer a continuously sweeping seconds hand like the Bulova Precisionist. From what I've read it's not a difficult ask from a mechanical perspective but it is tough in terms of power management: either battery capacity has to increase dramatically or the power draw has to decrease similarly. Maybe it will be achievable one day; to me that would make the 9F the perfect movement.


I agree that this would be another interesting technological challenge for Seiko to solve - I doubt it will materialize though, since the continuous sweep hand coupled with quarz-precision (though not HAQ) is basically Spring Drive USP...

@ G07, Maxy: thanks for voicing my thoughts regarding this year's (Spring Drive) releases :-(
Just putting a thought out though: Seiko has been releasing small-volume limited editions (< 50 pieces) for both some of its premium re-sellers as well as for Japanese watch fora - I wonder if they'd be willling to issue a limited edition SD without PR indicator (on the dial) for interested forum members? ;-)

Best
H


----------



## Domo

Lftwgr said:


> A gmt snowflake. That's all it takes for me to burn the Rolex slush fund.


I can see that happening, in spring drive form. Snowflake dials only appear on SD/quartz studio models, so no 9S86 or 9S66 snowflakes.


----------



## 15minprior

GMT snowflake would be incredible!


----------



## Lftwgr

Domo said:


> I can see that happening, in spring drive form. Snowflake dials only appear on SD/quartz studio models, so no 9S86 or 9S66 snowflakes.


It's so doable that a sense of helplessness sinks in at every Baselworld when they announce everything but what i want to see


----------



## MLJinAK

Probably Harper this one to death already, but I love the look of what GS did with Ceramic. 

Want to see more ceramic models. In colors. 

-MLJinAK.


----------



## willa1975

Would like to see an ultra thin mechanical movement.


----------



## sensejae

At the moment, only "fun" designs offered are the more bulky dive watches.

I would like to see a more sportier, fun dial design in a still conservative 38-42mm watch case, while maintaining the meticulous attention to detail in the elements of the dial. Just as Nomos has the Club as its funky design of its line up, I would love to see one by Grand Seiko as well, or like the Milgauss by Rolex.

It's a luxurious hobby for us. Why not have some fun, while focusing on the fundamentals?


----------



## sumanbhadra

i think grand seikos regular models are rather thick


----------



## NismoDan

After watching the Baselworld presentation on the new Presage line and recently seeing an Aqua Terra Good Planet in person, I would LOVE to see GS produce a 3-hand watch with date and an enamel dial.
Considering that the some of the main tenets of GS are long-term usability, legibility, and not chasing trends, enamel provides a fade-resistant base for the dial color and, combined with some non-lumed hands, would set the stage for an awesome lifetime watch.

A Grand version of the SARX027 would be killer for me:
(http://watch-tanaka.sub.jp/seiko/SARX027/SARX027_1.jpg)

View attachment 7614058


With maybe some blued hands like the AT:
(http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Omega-Seamaster-Aqua-Terra-GoodPlanet-aBlogtoWatch-7.jpg)

View attachment 7614066


----------



## ten13th

SS version of 8day that was announced at 2016 Basel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcoffe01

fld said:


> Grande date.


+1, Just copy the GO grande date.

Dan


----------



## jscho

Spring drive without PR please xD


----------



## b00st4ddicted

high beat GMT diver


----------



## dcoffe01

Manual wind 44GS historical version (like sbgw047) with Hi Beat movement. 

I just bought the sbgw047 and am already planning for the next watch 

Dan


----------



## mgennone

Take some of those beauties from this years Basel and make them a managegeable size.


----------



## dcoffe01

I am probably the last person to figure out that the next Historical issue will be the 45gs re-issue. Seiko will have to come out with a manual version of their Hi Beat movement. If they are historically accurate there will be a date and no-date version.

I can't wait. Probably will happen in 2018.

Dan


----------



## Brandon Hobbs

Shape watches. They used to many years ago offer squares. Do it again.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Lokvo

I'd like to see GS just continue to release more watches in line with their historical ranges. And perhaps replicate the case sizing of watches from a more civilized age, 34mm - 38mm. Also having a moonphase model would be perfect and while they're at it a panda dialed chronograph model in a cushion shaped case. If that ever happened I would absolutely buy, financial well fare be damned.


----------



## Domos

mgennone said:


> Take some of those beauties from this years Basel and make them a managegeable size.


They'd be getting a lot more business from me if they are 42 or 43 max.


----------



## PJ S

saveit30 said:


> Some color variants in the "Snow Flake"


Snow is always white, except when it's yellow - but then it's no longer snow. It's slush!
And there's no way I'd be remotely interested in a slushy yellowish dial - that's for sure.


----------



## Maxsar

b00st4ddicted said:


> high beat GMT diver


Instead of a GMT I'd like to see them offer a dual time watch with an am/pm indicator either using a third hand on the main dial or incorporating a small dial at the bottom of the dial. I have found those to be easier and quicker to read when I am jumping between time zones.

I hope they don't increase the size of the luminous indicators of the hour indicators on the Spring Drive divers because it would give me a reason to consider trading in my Ti Spring Drive which might be my favorite watch of all time. I don't need the temptation to spend money on a replacement. b-)

I would like to see lume on non-diver GMT (Or dual time if it was ever an option). It's nice to be able to easily check the time in dark hotels or on overnight flights. I tend to leave my watch on even when I sleep when I am traveling for that purpose.

Agree with other comments about the power reserve indicator on Spring Drive models.


----------



## WES51

I would like to see Seiko producing a rough looking gps-solar outdoor adventure watch, analog with digital display similar to what e.g. Casio is offering, but in Seiko precision quality.

Yes, I aware of the Astron model line, but for me, Astron does not have enough funtions and also looks more like a casual/dress watch, than a companion for outdoor adventure.


----------



## Jrsnow

I'd do anything for a white dial spring drive diver. Basically SBGX115 in spring drive.


----------



## Jannal

1. Dial, at the top remove the wording "Seiko" and replace it with "Grand Seiko". At the bottom use either the following wording to depict type of movement ie. Automatic/Hi-Beat/Spring Drive/Quartz.
2. Add a date to the quartz diver models.


----------



## KtWUS

I like the Seiko up there, demonstrating that GS is proud to be a part of the broader Seiko brand. 

Personally I'd like to see a Springdrive bracelet model that is 36-38mm in case diameter.


----------



## bluedialer

I realize it won't happen because they love their technological marvel, their baby, the Spring Drive and its true top level of precision.... but they should still go ahead and rival Zenith with a Hi-Beat chronograph.

More dial work: lacquer, enamel, guilloche...

Brush that "SEIKO" logo and give it a special gleam.

More gold seconds hands 

More varied bracelet designs.... as nice as it is, stop offering the same 5 link bracelet on every piece. It (sort of) makes me not want to buy another GS when it's going to have the exact same bracelet I already have.

Work on a more updated clasp mechanism for the bracelets.


----------



## 6R15

Jannal said:


> 1. Dial, at the top remove the wording "Seiko" and replace it with "Grand Seiko". At the bottom use either the following wording to depict type of movement ie. Automatic/Hi-Beat/Spring Drive/Quartz.
> 2. Add a date to the quartz diver models.


This, but instead of the GS on top, they start using that lion logo


----------



## paskinner

Jrsnow said:


> I'd do anything for a white dial spring drive diver. Basically SBGX115 in spring drive.


Can I ask why? The 115, and 117, are marvellous creations, tougher, more accurate and every bit as technically 'clever',all at half the price. Try as I might, I can't make a lot of sense of spring drive....I run a quartz 117 and a mechanical watch. Can't persuade myself that something sitting in the middle makes much sense.


----------



## samanator

paskinner said:


> Can I ask why? The 115, and 117, are marvellous creations, tougher, more accurate and every bit as technically 'clever',all at half the price. Try as I might, I can't make a lot of sense of spring drive....I run a quartz 117 and a mechanical watch. Can't persuade myself that something sitting in the middle makes much sense.


I would agree with the posters opinion. I see Spring Drive as the most superior form of mechanical movement. Yes I said mechanical. By any system of analysis something that is 95% mechanical and 5% electronic is mechanical. If it was a hybrid it would have a stepper motor assisting the main spring. This is just a more precise self contained way of regulating the watch, and even this is mostly mechanical. I've had five of these and the timing and flawless sweep more than justify the cost.

What makes less sense to me is a three or four hand high beat watches. Unless it is a chronograph what is the point except vanity? The negatives are more wear due to higher frequency and less power reserve. Both systems add complexity, but at least Spring Drive pays this back in off the chart accuracy for a mechanical watch. High beats have no greater accuracy than lower frequency movements. So the only justification for a high beat in a three or four hand watch is bragging rights. Now put this movement in a chronograph and the case is easer made with the ability to time to smaller increments. There they make total sense.


----------



## Tseg

samanator said:


> What makes less sense to me is a three or four hand high beat watches. Unless it is a chronograph what is the point except vanity?


What's wrong with vanity?


----------



## T1meout

Tseg said:


> What's wrong with vanity?


It's a sin. Probably your favorite one.


----------



## bluedialer

Tseg said:


> What's wrong with vanity?


Luxury watch ownership in general can be said to be "vanity" ... we just would rather not call it that 
I have admiration for all of GS's movements, although I do have the least inclination to obtain a full quartz. 
If one can be in admiration of the Spring Drive's seconds hand sweep, others can admire the subtle nature of the Hi-Beat seconds sweep. It's just a different taste. I fully enjoy my Spring Drive, but (to me) there's a certain charm that a finely adjusted fully mechanical escapement delivers, that is lost in the Spring Drive's more automatic time regulation. We watch nuts are a nutty bunch. If our goal is to measure the smallest increments of time, we know the best device would be some type of digital stop watch. Just as we know owning a GS rather than other Seiko is largely something other than just a simple matter of quality and performance. ... Don't we know that?


----------



## Rallyfan13

Make a "better" turtle. Fit an excellent jubilee bracelet, solid links with a diver extension that'll allow a 6mm wet suit/glove. Make the crystal and bezel virtually indestructible, keep it the same size as now, make the movement at least as accurate as COSC, give it a 10-year service interval, and sell the thing for $1,000 USD.

This may happen only if the company is willing to take a loss. I really don't care. Maybe if they wasted less time on "spring drive" and all that other jazz they could make a world-beating diver as above. Chop chop boys.


----------



## Tseg

T1meout said:


> It's a sin. Probably your favorite one.


Hmmm, and here I thought my sin was buying a new quartz watch instead of another Grand Seiko. :-!


----------



## digivandig

Thinner watches. Their autos and spring drives should be as tall as their quartzes.

I agree, no power reserve indicators on Spring Drives. Leave the PR indicators to Orient.

I mentioned this in another thread, but a GS version of the 62MAS diver. Make one with an onyx dial like the original, and also make a silver or white dial. They'd look awesome with lumed sapphire bezel inserts, Zaratsu polish, GS-quality hands. Importantly, keep them thin!


----------



## Herbalizer

Thinner movement, thinner case to go with the understated size.... for sure


----------



## Ahriman4891

Let's see...

* No PRI on SD watches
* Better bracelets, both in terms of design (endlinks should look like they actually belong together with the lugs; infinite adjustment or better micro-adjustment) and execution (tolerances, esp. in the clasp area)
* Hi-beat or SD chrono with a traditional bi- or tricompax layout.
* Hi-beat diver of sensible dimensions with 300m WR.
* Next generation mechanical movements. Rolex/Omega/Breitling/Zenith have all released or are about to release next-gen movements. Whatever lead GS built up back in 2009 with MEMS escapement parts, &c. has been nullified. Yes, the SD is untouchable but it's a quartz-regulated movement. 
* Next generation HAQ movements, with perpetual calendar, independently adjustable hour hand, maybe GMT and chronograph complications... 
* Heck, maybe a chip-scale atomic clock! It's only fitting for the company that released the first quartz wristwatch to repeat history with the first wearable CSAC one. "Always one step ahead of the rest", or however the Seiko corporate mantra goes.


----------



## Fbr

my ideal would be a love child of a snowflake and a JLC moon39, if they madesomething like that be all over it


----------



## entrynmbrv

I'm not sure I understand all the hate for the PR indicator. Without it, I'd feel like my snowflake was missing something.

Plus it's a reminder that I should wear it more.


----------



## wiesn089

This.

In 40mm tops.



ten13th said:


> SS version of 8day that was announced at 2016 Basel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oblongata

Would love to see more 37mm and something thinner than 13mm for their mechanical line.


----------



## Covenant

A Spring Drive using the 9R16 movement, with the PR indicator moved to the back, in an entirely tungsten carbide case with leather strap and a lightly patterned/geometric dial. 

Zaratsu polishing that will never scratch, combined with +0.5 sec/day accuracy and a cleaner dial than most Spring Drives.


----------



## v1vne

1. GS divers that are 42mm in diameter utilizing their 9F quartz, and hi beat movements in titanium as well as steel, with lumed ceramic bezels.

2. lumed ceramic bezels. 

3. Slightly larger case size for their dressy watches: 42mm.

4. Moveable hour hands on all models. For quick time zone changes, and Day light savings time.

5. 42mm Hi Beat Chronograph(s): No date, and date, with GMT and No GMT, M.S.R.P. bellow 5K, with lumed ceramic bezels. No limited models.

6. 20mm Lug size on all models, it is hard to find 19mm straps.

7. A SBGE001 model: In titanium, and or steel with an adjustable clasp, and lumed bezel(s) with a Hi Beat movement, and a thinner case.

8. The Snowflake Dial available on other models.

9. 9F GMT models.

10. A Five year warranty. Free :First five year service, with free shipping to Japan.

11. Free shipping to Japan for service, with any paid service.


----------



## d__emerson

a] rectangular case, as JLC does with Reverso, or Cartier with the MC
b] handwind enamel dial, in a 'classic' 36-38mm case
c] easier micro adjustment bracelets
d] non stitched, minimally padded large grain gator/croc straps


----------



## Covenant

d__emerson said:


> a] rectangular case, as JLC does with Reverso, or Cartier with the MC


Seiko do still make rectangular watches under Credor:


----------



## KtWUS

d__emerson said:


> a] rectangular case, as JLC does with Reverso, or Cartier with the MC
> b] handwind enamel dial, in a 'classic' 36-38mm case
> c] easier micro adjustment bracelets
> d] non stitched, minimally padded large grain gator/croc straps


b), b), a thousand times b). 
Urushi lacquer would work too.


----------



## AKM

Reissue the 44GS again (so I can buy one) but this time make it with a black dial.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## brodog49

I would like to see more dive options - dials, movements, straps. SBGA029 and 031 are beautiful, don't get me wrong - but the Spring Drive movement drives up the price considerably. On the flip side there is SBGX115 & 17 which are literally a black or white option on the dial. How about a blue dial or even stepping up their band game and coming out with a rubber band that would be indicative of GS quality (a band like what the one I have on my Astron).

When I think Seiko, I think Dive watches. I was in the market and had the cash on hand & didn't pull the trigger because my options were so limited.


----------



## tikung

Thinner SD chrono. Lume. Change the style of PR or move it to be under the rotor.


----------



## William Ayin

brodog49 said:


> I would like to see more dive options - dials, movements, straps. SBGA029 and 031 are beautiful, don't get me wrong - but the Spring Drive movement drives up the price considerably. On the flip side there is SBGX115 & 17 which are literally a black or white option on the dial. How about a blue dial or even stepping up their band game and coming out with a rubber band that would be indicative of GS quality (a band like what the one I have on my Astron).
> 
> When I think Seiko, I think Dive watches. I was in the market and had the cash on hand & didn't pull the trigger because my options were so limited.


----------



## Yelfel

I love what Grand Seiko and Credor are evolving into. Keep Credor the ultra high end experimental brand, while GS remains competitive with Rolex and the like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyWalker

Cosmetic wise, I felt that Grand Seiko is already there.

I would like to see them improve their watch making skill by improving the accuracy of their mechanical watches and the competency of their service centers worldwide.


----------



## AKM

[quote name="brodog49" post=30147058]I would like to see more dive options - dials, movements, straps. SBGA029 and 031 are beautiful, don't get me wrong - but the Spring Drive movement drives up the price considerably. On the flip side there is SBGX115 & 17 which are literally a black or white option on the dial. How about a blue dial or even stepping up their band game and coming out with a rubber band that would be indicative of GS quality (a band like what the one I have on my Astron).

When I think Seiko, I think Dive watches. I was in the market and had the cash on hand & didn't pull the trigger because my options were so limited.[/QUOTE]










If those were automatic they wouldn't be able to make them quickly enough.

Definitely a cooler alternative to a Sub.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

Reasonably sized Spring Drive chronograph, under 41mm case less than 14mm thick. Smaller even better, like 40mm x 13mm. Oversized pusher design even ok, just scale down the over all size.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands

As someone who is familiarizing themselves with the brand and perilously close to getting a GS, I would suggest the following to them:

1. Grand Seiko is the luxury line of watches so why aren't there any precious metal, dressier models on straps as part of their regular line up? The precious metal limited editions look fantastic and some of the case designs are completely unique to the brand. Capitalize on this perhaps? 
2. In addition to standardizing some precious metal pieces, make the prices more realistic. As much as I admire them, there is no way I am going to pay more than a Breguet or a VC (grey market) for a watch with a movement that is not hand-finished to the same degree and more importantly, that I cannot see.
3. I get that the historic collection its supposed to be more exclusive but when some of the designs are so iconic to the brand, why make so few? Rolex does pretty well from tweaking 50 year old designs every year. Just price them a bit higher than standard models. SBGW047 case in point. 
3. As many others have said, Spring Drive PR on the back please.
4. Less thick cases, especially the pieces designed for straps
6. More textured dials on standard models

Basically everything that the 8 Day power reserve is. Now just make the case diameter 3mm smaller...

If the Credor line is supposed to provide all of the above then:
1. Make them bigger than 36mm with movements appropriate for the size
3. Make it possible for someone outside of Japan to actually try one on and buy it


----------



## Nom de Forum

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> As someone who is familiarizing themselves with the brand and perilously close to getting a GS, I would suggest the following to them:
> 
> 1. Grand Seiko is the luxury line of watches so why aren't there any precious metal, dressier models on straps as part of their regular line up? The precious metal limited editions look fantastic and some of the case designs are completely unique to the brand. Capitalize on this perhaps?
> 2. In addition to standardizing some precious metal pieces, make the prices more realistic. As much as I admire them, there is no way I am going to pay more than a Breguet or a VC (grey market) for a watch with a movement that is not hand-finished to the same degree and more importantly, that I cannot see.
> 3. I get that the historic collection its supposed to be more exclusive but when some of the designs are so iconic to the brand, why make so few? Rolex does pretty well from tweaking 50 year old designs every year. Just price them a bit higher than standard models. SBGW047 case in point.
> 3. As many others have said, Spring Drive PR on the back please.
> 4. Less thick cases, especially the pieces designed for straps
> 6. More textured dials on standard models
> 
> Basically everything that the 8 Day power reserve is. Now just make the case diameter 3mm smaller...
> 
> If the Credor line is supposed to provide all of the above then:
> 1. Make them bigger than 36mm with movements appropriate for the size
> 3. Make it possible for someone outside of Japan to actually try one on and buy it


Many good ideas!:-!


----------



## Y08140

Anyway, imho I would like more aesthetic difference in between their various models, rather than just minute tweaking of the dials, case, slight mm changes, lume vs no lume. There isn't enough visual cues between a hi beat and regular automatic to the average potential watch buyers. To the uninitiated, an argument can be made that they all look the same/similar.

Plus their recent limited edition releases are starting to replicate a certain oversized chronograph watch featured by one of the big three brands, in both terms of styling and frequency of production. Good thing is most of their past limited editions were hits.

Ide like to see more variety of designs across different models. More noticeable details that you could call it a different watch. not for the wis, they probably would argue the devil is in the details. More for the growth of GS as a brand, to bring more people in. I cannot argue with someone that GS design sucks, as much as I disagree, but you would do hard to explain the difference between sbgr081 vs sbgh001, sbgr055 vs sbgr051 etc to other people.


----------



## WastedYears

As with Omega's think cases, I would appreciate if one had the option of buying solid case backs for models with display case backs if that would help reduce the thickness of the watch buy a mm or two.


----------



## oak1971

I have. And I stand by my comment. I'd be proud to wear one at my funeral. Life is too short for old man fashion.


----------



## Y08140

GS design, it is what it is. They are really a sort of "been there, done that" design I guess. No frills, functional, old man-ish. I'm 29 years old and my friends freaked out that I flipped a sub for that. There's excitement in its simple execution that doesn't appeal to everyone.


----------



## Steppy

oak1971 said:


> I have. And I stand by my comment. I'd be proud to wear one at my funeral. Life is too short for old man fashion.


You like what you like and thats fine, you've made your point, the styling isn't to your taste, now lets leave it.

This is a Grand Seiko sub-forum for people who appreciate their styling and watches, so comments like "old man fashion" and "funeral" comments aren't appreciated, nor are they very mature.

Why not go to a sub-forum of watches you do appreciate


----------



## Maljunulo

Isn't there an old saying to the effect of "Those who know will know, the others don't matter."


----------



## cvn72

Bracelets should have micro adjust. A build to order option would be awesome where you can choose:

Movement: Quartz, Auto, Hi-Beat, Spring Drive

Size: 38mm, 40mm, 42mm, 44mm

Material: SS, titanium

Dial color: black, blue, white, champagne, silver

Dial texture: matte, sunburst, glossy

Hour marker type: SBGH005 style, SBGA011, etc.

Lume: yes/no

Bracelet type: 3 piece or 5 piece

See thru case back: Yes/No

Power indicator: Yes/No


----------



## StartSomething

Agreed that would be nice ;-)

Best
H


----------



## StartSomething

Two more things I really would like to see:

- an Automatic Version of the SBGF017/19/21 with maybe a slightly larger case to keep the proportions right (movement/case thickness)
- Bring back the overall design of the SBGM001!! For me this is THE GS GMT, I do not know why Seiko would first issue a modern classic and then simply discontinue it to issue yet another new case design...

Best
H


----------



## Alysandir

I would like to see a true spring drive dress watch from Grand Seiko, something that could go head-to-head with a PP Calatrava or JLC MUT. No complications (well...if a power reserve is a must, perhaps on the back of the case?), doesn't even have to be an automatic...just a three-hand* spring drive, ultra-thin. 

Regards,
Alysandir

*: Okay, yes, I know central seconds is a complication that a dress watch should not have, but come on now...how can you *not* have a sweeping central seconds hand on a spring drive?


----------



## eightbore

An SBGW047 but with a pale ivory dial, yellow gold hands and indexes, no second hand, and a brown leather tang strap. I think I would buy two in case something happened to the first! Take my money, Seiko!


----------



## MLJinAK

I'd like to see a hi-beat movement in the GS diver case. A 44mm hi-beat diver!

Been looking at either the SBGA029... or the Hi-Beat GMT... would be great to kill 2 birds with one stone, as I already own a SD.


----------



## Nawroz

A seethrough case back as the latest installment is blocked by that rotor thing. A hi-beat movement would also be nice.


----------



## Skody

A few hand crank offerings, movements are always obscured by rotors.


----------



## watchlover1234567

I absolutely love Seiko--its past, its present, and where it's going. Of all the watch manufacturers out there, I love Seiko the most. 
And I hope to own several GSs one day!! But before I do, there really are a couple of things, like others have mentioned, that I'd most like to see:

(1) *Thinner cases*. Some 10mm and thinner options would be wonderful--and in fact, I think thinner would fit in very well with Seiko's underlying design philosophy of elegance in simplicity. The thinner the watch, the more discreet it can be, and the more discrete it can be, the less attention it draws to itself and the more it invites people to consider its subtle precision and beauty.
(2) *Make some adjustments to the PR indicator*--either remove it, place it on the back, or do something uniquely beautiful with it. For an example of doing something uniquely beautiful, I think the NOMOS Lambda makes for a great example. I recently saw one in person . . . and goodness, it blew me away. The large sweeping arc of the PR is really quite beautiful--and instead of simply being a functional part of the dial, its design on the Lambda makes it one of the, if not the most, attractive characteristics of the piece. Here's a pic:


----------



## Seibei

dcoffe01 said:


> Seiko will have to come out with a manual version of their Hi Beat movement. If they are historically accurate there will be a date and no-date version.


I am saving up for it.


----------



## edhchoe

9F quartz model in 36mm (37mm OK but 36mm preferred)
18k yellow gold second hand only.
Better bracelet finishing with no sharp points or sides. (I get scratched by SBGX063 bracelet) 
Dark Grey textured dial. 
Independent hour hand for DST and time zone changes. 

$2000

I would totally buy it.


----------



## ten13th

Thinner movement & watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvn72

Seconded



ten13th said:


> Thinner movement & watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi

Thirded.

But GS gives me the impression that they don't give a rip about their customers opinions.


cvn72 said:


> Seconded





ten13th said:


> Thinner movement & watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marei

I would agree on thinner watches in general. One thing that I really would love to see and honestly can't understand why Seiko wouldn't do it is a chronograph based on the Seiko Spacewalk SPS005 without the GMT function but keep the case and dial design and pusher position in a moderately sized case.


----------



## MLJinAK

As I'm driving home from the park... wearing my Seagull Military watch, I glanced at it and instantly knew the time. Then an epiphany.. 

It has Arabic numerals! 

It was different for me to see numbers. Tall, raised numbers. I liked it and it was comfortable on my eyes. 

I would LOVE to see a pilot style watch. Something comparable to a Zenith. 

Side note to Zenith: if you're going to have 36,000 bph - please make it a central seconds!!!


-MLJinAK.


----------



## StartSomething

An ExI/ExII equivalent - or in general, more classy & timeless pieces with lume available...

Best
H


----------



## GreatScott

I like the power reserve and add ceramic bezel to diver. I don't care for ceramic case, that is a fad, but hardened steel would be sweet


----------



## JoeOBrien

It's time for them to step up the accuracy (or testing) of their mechanicals. Seiko may not consider GS to be in direct competition with the Swiss brands, but when Omega and Rolex are confident in claiming daily rates of -2/+2, they can hardly boast about their lofty "GS standard" anymore, particularly when that standard is -1/+10 when worn. It also makes the hi-beat specials seem like a bit of a joke when they are rated at -2/+4.


----------



## jjjjimi

No-date, no PR, spring drive at an affordable price would be quite nice. Bonus if it's 38mm


----------



## old_man

Want to see GS do couple things:
1) more brand marketing for existing owners to get an emotional pleasure
2) settle on one case shape across the entire line. IMHO cases define the watch and should be an icon when mentioning the brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013

Crazy, but I'd like a display back on other models of the 9F than the SBGV 019. Sure you can't see stuff happening, but I still want to see it and I can't locate a 019. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DickoryDoc

v1vne said:


> 10. A Five year warranty. Free :First five year service, with free shipping to Japan.
> 
> 11. Free shipping to Japan for service, with any paid service.


I note that any GS bought from a Seiko boutique now comes with a 'limited 5 year warranty'. Not sure what the limitations are (all warranties are limited - even Rolex won't replace your watch if you drop it off a cliff), but I will ask next time I am near one.

Similarly, according to the user manual, Seiko will make the timing adjustments to your new GS free within 2 years of purchase (at cost after this period). Not sure if that includes shipping to/from Japan, but I'll ask and see what they say.


----------



## BlueIn2Red

Easy one for me this - bracelet micro-adjustment, ideally Rolex style (tool free) or similar. I miss this badly on all my GSs because my wrist expands and shrinks quite a bit with temperature change. The problem is exacerbated by how difficult (relative to other brands) the bracelets are to size by adding or removing links.


----------



## ten13th

9R01 movement in a Ti or SS case. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PJ S

DickoryDoc said:


> Not sure if that includes shipping to/from Japan, but I'll ask and see what they say.


No need to ask, as has already been pointed out a number times over other threads, all Grand Seikos, bar one specific movement version, can be serviced in the US.
Since they can be serviced there, then they can be finely regulated there, also.


----------



## Aonarch

More marketing in general. The public is fairly unaware of Grand Seiko, which is a shame. They are magnificent pieces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchseeker27

I'd like the Seiko text to be a bit less ostentatious (or gone), and focus more on the Grand Seiko aspect. I think that would also help with the marketing and keep people from seeing the watch as "just a Seiko."


----------



## BlueIn2Red

Watchseeker27 said:


> I'd like the Seiko text to be a bit less ostentatious (or gone), and focus more on the Grand Seiko aspect. I think that would also help with the marketing and keep people from seeing the watch as "just a Seiko."


I know what you mean, but personally I like the "just a Seiko" aspect of GS. I like my Rolex watches, but I don't enjoy the attention they can attract.


----------



## Watchseeker27

I love that these watches under understatedly beautiful, but I'd still like them to be slightly less under the radar. Even if Seiko went completely in favor of GS, they still would not have the same cachet as a Rolex (which to me is a good thing). I could never get away with a Rolex in my role as a school administrator in my community, but a GS would be great.


----------



## DickoryDoc

PJ S said:


> No need to ask, as has already been pointed out a number times over other threads, all Grand Seikos, bar one specific movement version, can be serviced in the US.
> Since they can be serviced there, then they can be finely regulated there, also.


That's great, but I don't live in the USA - and neither do you probably, so...


----------



## PJ S

^
If you live in the UK or Europe, then Seiko UK (and I’m going to presume the same for EU) were able to deal with all bar the 9R Spring Drive movements – that was over a year ago, so it might be that they are at the same level as the US, where nearly every model can be dealt with nationally.


----------



## T1meout

^
Except for the Zaratsu katana refinishing. For that all watches must be returned to Japan.

Things I would like Seiko to do next are:
1. for Seiko to release official standard maintenance fees lists.
2. Extend recommended maintenance intervals if their movements indeed are as durable as they claim them to be.


----------



## JoeOBrien

T1meout said:


> ^
> 2. Extend recommended maintenance intervals if their movements indeed are as durable as they claim them to be.


They really need to do this as part of keeping the brand relevant, just like the accuracy I mentioned earlier. What's the point of the high-tech MEMS process if they're going to recommend service every 2-3 years?


----------



## DickoryDoc

PJ S said:


> ^
> If you live in the UK or Europe, then Seiko UK (and I'm going to presume the same for EU) were able to deal with all bar the 9R Spring Drive movements - that was over a year ago, so it might be that they are at the same level as the US, where nearly every model can be dealt with nationally.


Well that may be true but my point was specifically about GS offering free regulation on watches under the 2 year initial warranty period, and whether you would pay for shipping of the watch to be regulated. I didn't say anything about shipping to Japan (though for many - myself included - that would be the only option) and it might just as easily mean shipping your watch across the US to get regulated in the national service centre.

So - I will ask GS what the deal is!


----------



## DickoryDoc

T1meout said:


> 2. Extend recommended maintenance intervals if their movements indeed are as durable as they claim them to be.


I do think that the 3 year maintenance intervals are typical Japanese cautiousness and that few people would have problems servicing their watches at the usual 5 year intervals. When mentioning Grand seiko to my local watchmaker he had nothing but praise for the robustness of the movements and the components therein. He told me about a GS from the 60s that had never been serviced which he had in, and he couldn't believe the thing was still running without significant wear on the internals.

Omeg touts their new movts as having up to 7 year service intervals, but I am skeptical. The fact they lowered the beat rate from 8 to 7 to reduce wear after having trouble at the higher rate is in contrast to Seiko which seems to underestimate the durability of their watches to consumers so as to avoid even the smallest chance of something going wrong before time.

As I said earlier, the GS boutique watches (here at least) already come with a 5 year warranty, so the natural progression seems to be for that to be extended to the entire GS line. It's unlike GS to not understate their capabilities but I think market pressure will lead them to follow the path of Rolex and others in offering the longer warranties.


----------



## carlhaluss

After owning the SBGR097 for a few months, I finally decided what I would really like: A similar no date style, possibly 38-40mm case size in quartz. I would love to own a black dial model like that. Possibly not quite as dressy, maybe a slightly larger crown as well. This is the SBGR101:









The SBGV007 quartz would be a likely candidate as well, just without the date a possible slightly larger markers.


----------



## DickoryDoc

I would actually like to see an automatic (hi-beat anyone?) day-date from the Grand Seiko line. Instantaneous date change would be a nice feature for the future as well.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

A sportier GS Quartz, like the GMT.


----------



## NismoDan

Zombie thread, but honestly all I want from GS at this point is an everyday quartz diver.

That is, take the SBGX117, reduce the size to 40mm, make the bezel thinner but dont shrink the dial diameter, add a date window, and make it as THIN as possible.

My SBGX069 isn't super thick (10mm according to Seiko themselves), and I see no reason for a quartz watch, even the 9F with 200M WR compared to my 9F with 100M WR, to be 13mm thick. Heck, my 100M WR Sinn 1736 is under 10mm (9mm according to Sinn) with a ETA 2892.

The only somewhat-close thing I can find is the Certina DS Action Precidrive which has the accuracy of HAQ, but isn't made to nearly the overall quality that GS can pull off.

What else is there in that space to compete with? Breitling Colt SQ? Only in 44MM diameter or a 41MM that's been discontinued and is still 13mm thick.


----------



## ten13th

Jumping hour adjustment for quartz and Spring drive movements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

Going back to my wish for a 39-40mm under 13mm thick chrono, how about one with a subdial that rotates every second and allows timing down to the hundredth of a second (or less)? That would be incredible. Not that others haven't already done it... But why not do it with the infinite precision of Spring Drive?

Seems like Seiko doesn't want to make a full mechanical chronograph for GS, because Spring Drive precision is more optimal for a chronograph. So why not truly utilize that vaunted precision.

Oh, foudroyante I guess is what that's called. Actually perhaps not as cool looking gliding completely smooth as opposed to jumping 8 or 10 times around a sub dial, but certainly far more precise and useful.


----------



## Greek6486

More lume in general


----------



## Byfrost

More "no-date" watches in their range.


----------



## johnkaufman

Like this? Grand Seiko sbgs005 Platinum Quartz


----------



## JK919

More 39mm spring drives. Maybe with titanium cases?


----------



## dcoffe01

Like this. The no date version of Platinum Quartz.

SBGX017 Platinum Quartz










Dan


----------



## Allan_de_dub

ten13th said:


> Jumping hour adjustment for quartz and Spring drive movements.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jumping hour adjustment is so convenient and useful. It would be even better if they can combine that with a quick-set date though not sure if that is technically feasible.


----------



## Ced34

More 42mm automatic choice and better lume !


----------



## vintage navitimer

How about a 38.5-39mm diver that is something like the sbcm025 but take it to the next level. They could make it in a 9f version as well as automatic, maybe a high beat. I always liked the sbcm for its great movement, simplicity, comfort, and size . . . but it lacks refinement. The GS division of Seiko could make that a wonderful diver that would work with jeans and a t-shirt as well as a suit. Keep the 4 o'clock crown and all the traditional Seiko style so it won't be received as a Grand Seiko Submariner. Just give us those wonderful polished hour markers and brilliant lume. How about hands that are similar to those of the sbdx001 . . . just taken to the next level of polish. Put the watch on a GS version of the jubilee bracelet. Give us a bezel with the finish and refinement of the sbga029. That's what I want.


----------



## Ben Yang

I would love to get my hands on a 40mm gmt spring drive

Sent from my SM-P605V using Tapatalk


----------



## riposte

ten13th said:


> Jumping hour adjustment for quartz


This.
Citizen jumping hour adjustment is awesome feature from high-end quartz
But I more prefer 9F GMT, but let's see if Seiko will listen to the potential customer or not

---

For marketing thing, please Seiko, create similar video like this, I'm touched. Better than some Swiss watches advertisement


----------



## hotmustardsauce

38-40mm Sunburst blue no date diver 12mm thickness or less. I will stop visiting the rolex forum if this happens 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eran

Okay, now here's a GS I'd like to see... it's the fantastic case of a 4520-7000 - let's say, up to 38.5mm from the original 36.5 - with the dial and mainly the sharp hands of a modern GS (taken here from a SBGR092), and a moonphase (I borrowed it from a Vacheron Constantin. Don't worry VC we'll bring it back as soon as possible!)

why moon phase? well, because it is elegant and GS can probably do a real crisp one!


----------



## Allan_de_dub

hotmustardsauce said:


> 38-40mm Sunburst blue no date diver 12mm thickness or less. I will stop visiting the rolex forum if this happens
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I would be in on that as well. Or a 38-40mm and thinner SBDX017 made to Grand Seiko standard.


----------



## T1meout

Bump!


----------



## bjkadron

I would love a SBGA029/31 in 42mm or under. It is pretty much a perfect watch except the Size.


----------



## Armstrong31

I would like to see them integrate the lion onto the dial.


----------



## bkdc

My request is simple.

Blue seconds hand on the SBGA299 and the SBGA347.


----------



## jdbaldoc

I think size does matter, especially in too big of a watch on an average sized wrist. There is absolutely no reason why 'GS' has to make their dive watches in 44mm+ case size. Seiko if you are reading this, "Rolex has been making the Submariner longer than I can remember, and they are mostly 40-41mm in case size."

Also, "Bring back the quartz diver with a perpetual date in a 40-41mm case size."


----------



## bkdc

Ben Yang said:


> I would love to get my hands on a 40mm gmt spring drive
> 
> Sent from my SM-P605V using Tapatalk


SBGE209
SBGE213


----------



## The_Datta

a 40mm diver not costing 10K plus


----------



## WastedYears

An elegant <39mm width, <12mm thick HA quartz model with an annual calendar function showing only the date in a window.

Perfect grab-n-go watch if you ask me.

Add a GMT function with a quick-set hour hand and >100m water resistance and the resulting watch might just make half of my collection obsolete.


----------



## LodeRunner

Honestly, pretty simple - more blue dialed automatic watches!

I don't know why, but GS tends to only make blue dialed automatic watches on extremely limited edition models. Like this 700-piece only limited edition SBGM029:










There are a few exceptions here and there, but generally, it's slim pickings for a blue dialed automatic GS that's not a spring drive. If they made a simple and clean dialed automatic like the SBGR257 in the striking blue, that would be a great addition. Here it is in black:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Khamenman

Make 40mm diver with normal beat (hi-beat) is also fine
Make chrono GS with normal pushers, not those big chunky pushers like they have now


----------



## frankcastle914

I’d like a hi-beat, 41mm, titanium case and bracelet, black dial, date, lumed hands and indices. Perfect EDC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willa1975

A mechanical or Spring Drive dress watch under 10 mm thick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

1. A bit more focus on offering their vintage designs

2. High-accuracy quartz movement to compete with Citizen's Chronomaster:

+/- 5s per year
Independently adjustable hour hand

(BTW, One thing they are doing right (for me): On their non-divers, I actually prefer *non*-lumed GS hands. They are superbly visible in lighting other than really dark and pitch black.)


----------



## willa1975

GregNYC said:


> 1. A bit more focus on offering their vintage designs
> 
> 2. High-accuracy quartz movement to compete with Citizen's Chronomaster:
> 
> +/- 5s per year
> Independently adjustable hour hand
> 
> (BTW, One thing they are doing right (for me): On their non-divers, I actually prefer *non*-lumed GS hands. They are superbly visible in lighting other than really dark and pitch black.)


+1 on the non-lumed hands.

The GMT movements have independently adjustable hour hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim

I love my SBGR061 and absolutely want to see Grand Seiko continue their commitment to beautiful, precise case, hand and index finishing-that's what attracted me to the brand.

As for what I'd like to see them do next...


A thinner automatic movement in a thinner case. As much as I enjoy my GS, I continue to be blown away by the thin-ness of my Nomos Metro. Now, my Metro is a manual wind, but Nomos does now offer automatic models at just a hair over 8mm thick as compared to the 13.1mm thickness of my SBGR061. I'm not suggesting that GS go super thin across the line, but it would be great to have at least a few automatic models that offer the stunning finishing of GS combined with the supreme wearability of Nomos.
This may be more difficult, but I'd also love to see a thinner Spring Drive movement in a thinner case, for the same reasons cited above. I'm a huge fan of Spring Drive, but the current models are just too big. In addition, I very much agree with those suggesting Spring Drive models w/o a power reserve complication or with the complication on the caseback instead of the dial.
Finally, I'd love to see greater variety in case style. For example, something with wire lugs, or something in a tonneau-style case, etc.-I'm not saying necessarily those specific executions, but just a greater variety of case styles, which I think could also help to create a clearer delineation between the different models within the GS line.

Just my two cents!


----------



## bluedialer

Another random submission:

A manual wind Hi-Beat
- 38-39mm x 10-11.5mm case. Stainless Steel.
- both a strap and bracelet option (but not the standard 5-link)
- power reserve on the back
- no date
- killer dial
- gold seconds hand (ok, getting too specific!)

That's it, I'd buy it today!


----------



## Nasmitty7185

I'm not overly familiar with Seiko. Will someone please explain the appeal of a Grand Seiko? A little history and detail on what has made these watches so desirable.


----------



## T1meout

Nasmitty7185 said:


> I'm not overly familiar with Seiko. Will someone please explain the appeal of a Grand Seiko? A little history and detail on what has made these watches so desirable.


I advice you refer to the sticky threads written by our forum moderator and boutique manager Joe Kirk, titled "Understanding Grand Seiko 1, 2 & 3" at the top of this same forum for ample information on the subject.


----------



## Gerald_D

Time to revive the VFA movements.

Maybe, ooh, I dunno... a limited edition of a dozen or so pieces in a platinum case to start things off?


----------



## BarracksSi

I'd like to see them convince my wife that it's okay to spend this much on a watch that isn't Swiss. 

(I told the shop owner that if I bought the GS I wanted, my wife would kick me to the doghouse -- except that we don't even have a dog!)


----------



## SISL

I'd like a hi-beat, <=44mm diam. & 13mm height, 300m WR diver with a textured dial (ideally green...) and a ceramic bezel.


----------



## CFK-OB

jdelage said:


> I'd like a hi-beat, <=44mm diam. & 13mm height, 300m WR diver with a textured dial (ideally green...) and a ceramic bezel.


Highly unlikely that you'll ever see a ceramic bezel on any new diver as Seiko don't want to use them because they can be smashed if hit against something. Much more likely that they will continue to use the ion plating that makes it look like ceramic but won't smash.

They really need to release a smaller diver though. I think they'd sell like hot cakes.


----------



## ahonobaka

Still holding out hope for the smaller diver, next year at the earliest. If the typical manufacturing timeline holds true for GS as it does many other brands, it'd be three years give or take from concept to manufacture (don't quote me on this). Still, yonsson's interview pretty much solidified that one is coming, though not this year from what's already leaked for Basel :/


----------



## MID

Buy 5 get the 6th free.


----------



## BarracksSi

Some women's models.

It'd be easier to get one for myself if my wife can get her own to match.


----------



## oztech

bluedialer said:


> Another random submission:
> 
> A manual wind Hi-Beat
> - 38-39mm x 10-11.5mm case. Stainless Steel.
> - both a strap and bracelet option (but not the standard 5-link)
> - power reserve on the back
> - no date
> - killer dial
> - gold seconds hand (ok, getting too specific!)
> 
> That's it, I'd buy it today!


This works for me as long as I could get it with the snowflake dial with either a blued or gold second hand.


----------



## CFK-OB

BarracksSi said:


> Some women's models.
> 
> It'd be easier to get one for myself if my wife can get her own to match.


Loads of ladies models in the Japanese market. I'm sure one of the usual Jepanese sellers can source them for you.


----------



## SISL

CFK-OB said:


> Loads of ladies models in the Japanese market. I'm sure one of the usual Jepanese sellers can source them for you.


Are they not all quartz?


----------



## SISL

I'd like an emerald green Iwate dial (not olive, not teal) on a hi-beat watch.


----------



## CFK-OB

jdelage said:


> Are they not all quartz?


Most of them are quartz, but I'm not sure why that should be a problem. There's a few that are automatic though - the STGR207, 209 and 211. The 209 in particular is a very attractive watch.


----------



## BarracksSi

CFK-OB said:


> Loads of ladies models in the Japanese market. I'm sure one of the usual Jepanese sellers can source them for you.


That kinda helps, but it's best if she can see them in person. That's how she took an interest in a ladies' TAG Aquaracer, for example.


----------



## CFK-OB

BarracksSi said:


> That kinda helps, but it's best if she can see them in person. That's how she took an interest in a ladies' TAG Aquaracer, for example.


Sounds like a combined holiday to Japan and GS buying spree is on the cards then!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

CFK-OB said:


> Sounds like a combined holiday to Japan and GS buying spree is on the cards then!


That'd be cool! Italy is on the destination list, though; and maybe we can make a trip to the in-laws in Korea again soon, too.

[edit]
I'll send these links to her sister:
http://grandseiko.co.kr/collections/driving-system/stgf065/
http://grandseiko.co.kr/collections/2017/sbga211/
http://grandseiko.co.kr/collections/2017/sbga283/
http://grandseiko.co.kr/collections/2017/sbge205/


----------



## SISL

How about this: 62GS 40mm case in SS or titanium, 9S61 movement (no date), black face with texture (peacock maybe), 3 gold hands, gold indices.


----------



## Guest

As a big fan of Grand Seiko, I cannot fault them, at all. However, I would love them to show off ( if you wanna call it that) a bit more and do more complicated pieces - World timers etc..
That would make the Swiss sweat big time as the watches produced by Seiko would mean business..


----------



## T1meout

Elton H said:


> As a big fan of Grand Seiko, I cannot fault them, at all. However, I would love them to show off ( if you wanna call it that) a bit more and do more complicated pieces - World timers etc..
> That would make the Swiss sweat big time as the watches produced by Seiko would mean business..


Maybe you weren't aware, but they have Credor for that.


----------



## jinfaep

- 44GS case with a 38-40mm case size and lug-to-lug <48mm
- Snowflake handset, dial and indices
- 9R15 Spring Drive
- 5 link GS bracelet
- sapphire front and display caseback

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

T1meout said:


> Elton H said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a big fan of Grand Seiko, I cannot fault them, at all. However, I would love them to show off ( if you wanna call it that) a bit more and do more complicated pieces - World timers etc..
> That would make the Swiss sweat big time as the watches produced by Seiko would mean business..
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you weren't aware, but they have Credor for that.
Click to expand...

Indeed, but how good would a Grand Seiko stand in a watch shop look with complicated watches, branded as Grand Seiko...


----------



## ohjnxg12345

i would want them to reduce the size of their divers. it’s really too much even for the prospex line


----------



## SISL

I'd like an indigo blue or even a black SGBH035...


----------



## ahonobaka

Elton H said:


> Indeed, but how good would a Grand Seiko stand in a watch shop look with complicated watches, branded as Grand Seiko...


We'll continue to see more complications in the upcoming years but it will take time; GS stated on the record that they're pursuing complications so we know it's in the works. At least we'll see 9F GMT this year!

Getting back to the topic, my SBGR053 has me leaning towards smaller lately and I haven't even looked at my divers 

That said, I'd like a Stainless Steel or Titanium 37-39mm Hi-Beat that isn't a Hi-Beat Special in precious metal costing more than my car! And while the standard 44GS case is 40mm, I'd like to see something similar in the 37mm range that's also not LE; We know they already have the mold since they made the SBGW043...


----------



## Khamenman

ahonobaka said:


> Elton H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, but how good would a Grand Seiko stand in a watch shop look with complicated watches, branded as Grand Seiko...
> 
> 
> 
> We'll continue to see more complications in the upcoming years but it will take time; GS stated on the record that they're pursuing complications so we know it's in the works. At least we'll see 9F GMT this year!
> 
> Getting back to the topic, my SBGR053 has me leaning towards smaller lately and I haven't even looked at my divers
> 
> That said, I'd like a Stainless Steel or Titanium 37-39mm Hi-Beat that isn't a Hi-Beat Special in precious metal costing more than my car! And while the standard 44GS case is 40mm, I'd like to see something similar in the 37mm range that's also not LE; We know they already have the mold since they made the SBGW043...
Click to expand...

This! Having 6.5" wrist, a 44GS with 37-39mm is perfect for me!


----------



## jdbaldoc

I believe that if GS made a 41mm diver, that is no more than 13mm thick, with 300M WR, and had a perpetual date, with their higly accurate Quartz movement, and keep the cost between $5K & $6K that they would really give the Rolex Sumariner a run for their money, and be able to sell everyone they make. 

I'm into accuracy, quality and looks in that order. I have owned plenty of Rolex's but never a GS diver, because the GS's are too big, and they no longer make the highly accurate quartz movement diver model. Why they went to the very expensive Spring Drive ( which is IMO a really Rube Goldeberg way to increase accuracy ), that can only be serviced back in Japan is a mystery to me. They already had a +/- (5 to 10 SPY) accurate quartz model, and all they had to do is add a perpetual date to that diver, and then market the heck out of it as the Rolex Sub alternative, that beats all of the Rolex specs, with GS quality at almost 1/3 the cost.


----------



## ahonobaka

jdbaldoc said:


> I'm into accuracy, quality and looks in that order. I have owned plenty of Rolex's but never a GS diver, because the GS's are too big, and they no longer make the highly accurate quartz movement diver model. Why they went to the very expensive Spring Drive ( which is IMO a really Rube Goldeberg way to increase accuracy ), that can only be serviced back in Japan is a mystery to me. They already had a +/- (5 to 10 SPY) accurate quartz model, and all they had to do is add a perpetual date to that diver, and then market the heck out of it as the Rolex Sub alternative, that beats all of the Rolex specs, with GS quality at almost 1/3 the cost.


Not disagreeing with you, I think a smaller GS diver in any movement would be a knockout hit, and we know one is coming (they've confirmed it). I don't think GS would agree with you on the Spring Drive comments though; Keeping in mind GS has only made the international "push" in the past few years (to counter the Japanese servicing argument), and really mostly in the last year with the rebranding overall. SD to them is considered a crowing achievement, 30 years in the making, the capstone of the brand. To them, the question wasn't "why make a SD diver", it was really "why the heck would we NOT make the first GS Diver a Spring Drive?!"


----------



## Khamenman

Can you provide some link that says GS will release smaller-sized diver?? Can’t wait too see how 40-ish mm GS diver fares against Sub


----------



## ahonobaka

^Courtesy of yonsson's Seiko tour: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-travel-report-2017-pic-heavy-4562251.html


----------



## dayandnight

Hoping for better looking chrono pushers on the chronographs they release this year and maybe a 40-42mm dial with ice blue dial ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

*= These points pertain to the dress watches, not divers or GMTs = *


More sub-40mm offerings.
More no-date offerings.
More non-glossy dials.
In quartz models, more offerings with +/- 5spy accuracy.
In Spring Drive, more power reserves in back, not on the dial.
In Spring Drive, some hand-wound options under $8K. I love the SBDG201 and 202, but they're out of my price range.
Longer hands, especially the minute hands. This might mean smaller cases, which supports my first item above.
Thanks Seiko, I know you're listening!


----------



## NismoDan

ahonobaka said:


> ^Courtesy of yonsson's Seiko tour: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-travel-report-2017-pic-heavy-4562251.html


As amazing as the linked post is, I didn't see anything regarding a smaller diver coming any time soon.
Did I miss that part somehow?


----------



## ahonobaka

NismoDan said:


> As amazing as the linked post is, I didn't see anything regarding a smaller diver coming any time soon.
> Did I miss that part somehow?


That was my bad, it was actually here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/questions-answers-grand-seiko-4556065.html


----------



## dopuletz76

Maybe if the price will go down thats enoughf,the rest is "degustibus"


----------



## RustyBin5

Spring drive rattrapante !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

F-series quartz chronograph or GMT.

As awesome as I think the Spring Drive is, the notion of being able to swap batteries myself is hard to just shrug off.


----------



## ahonobaka

^9F GMT? You'll be happy come Basel next month


----------



## BarracksSi

ahonobaka said:


> ^9F GMT? You'll be happy come Basel next month


No shiiiiiii.......!?


----------



## ten13th

BarracksSi said:


> No shiiiiiii.......!?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034.html#/topics/2393034

Post 5471-73 etc

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## BarracksSi

ten13th said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034.html#/topics/2393034
> 
> Post 5471-73 etc
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


I stopped watching that thread a while ago (cleaned up my view of threads with new posts). Thanks for the pointer.

Here's the pics that were posted:


----------



## Jezza

sea0bass said:


> I like to see GS to improve on the bracelet with easy change mechanism and micro adjust without a massive clasp.


This, a hundred times this. I'm pretty satisfied with the bracelet, but the clasp could really use some micro-adjustment.

Jeremy


----------



## Indyboot

Micro adjustment on bracelet is huge and very much needed

Being able to adjust the date at any time of day

Faster date-change (If ETA can do it, surely GS can)

Smaller case size options (37-39mm)

More titanium offerings for the 9S85 hi-beats

Tighter tolerances on 9S85 to beat or keep up with the Rolex 3200 series


----------



## De Wolfe

1 full brushed bracelet
2 a more symmetrical dial on some models (ex: SBHC219)
3 Tool watch maybe?
4 Ditch the date window at 4 o'clock position (just hate those watches, ruins the aesthetics)


----------



## SISL

I'd like to see a62GS case in 42mm.


----------



## jdmfetish

38 mm 9 f snowflake with no power reserve and 5 link oyster , blue seconds , see thru back , 5 spy 
******************WOULD KILL****************


----------



## BarracksSi

Annual calendar, maybe?

I like that they introduced a new ladies' model at Baselworld, but the price and pile of diamonds it has are a little nuts.

You know what else I think would be cool? A GS pocketwatch. I've got my great-great[-great?]-grandpa's Hamilton from ninety years ago, and it's really neat to wear for certain occasions. Heck, it even fits perfectly in the little auxiliary pocket in my jeans.

The trouble is, it's old and fragile (no shock damper on the balance, not waterproof), and the crown pops out on its own, stopping the watch. But going with a throwback timepiece like this is pretty fun anyway.


----------



## Ahriman4891

jdmfetish said:


> 38 mm 10F snowflake with no power reserve and 5 link oyster , blue seconds , see thru back , 1 spy
> ******************WOULD KILL****************


FTFY


----------



## BarracksSi

Non-ferrous alloys in their balance springs, at least.

This came to mind when someone pointed us back to what I think was the NYC GS boutique grand opening. Seiko was proudly displaying the raw metal strips that would become balance springs along with a just-enough-info-to-remain-secret rundown of the elements included in the metal alloy. Right there was "Fe", the atomic symbol for iron.

The other two big names at the top of the four-figure game (IMO), Omega and Rolex, have been more than happy to talk about how their escapements contain no iron whatsoever and are nonmagnetic.

I dig how Seiko's created some whiz-bang manufacturing techniques for their hi-beat escapements, but this is a selling point that they're missing.


----------



## bluedialer

BarracksSi said:


> Non-ferrous alloys in their balance springs, at least.
> 
> This came to mind when someone pointed us back to what I think was the NYC GS boutique grand opening. Seiko was proudly displaying the raw metal strips that would become balance springs along with a just-enough-info-to-remain-secret rundown of the elements included in the metal alloy. Right there was "Fe", the atomic symbol for iron.
> 
> The other two big names at the top of the four-figure game (IMO), Omega and Rolex, have been more than happy to talk about how their escapements contain no iron whatsoever and are nonmagnetic.
> 
> I dig how Seiko's created some whiz-bang manufacturing techniques for their hi-beat escapements, but this is a selling point that they're missing.


The problem with that is that Seiko is very proud of Spron alloy, even though it has now been rendered overall obsolete by silicon technology.
At the same time, the use of an alloy is in keeping with traditional watchmaking. And how many of us are really having problems with our GS's getting magnetized? Granted, there is more peace of mind knowing a movement is ultra resistant to magnetism.

To me, the use of silicon seems both exciting and a threat to traditional watchmaking in a similar way quartz technology was. There is something more romantic about proprietary alloy springs and jeweled pallet forks. But in the extreme example, you have Zenith Defy Lab technology which purports to be superior to traditional mechanical movements in every way, in a virtually 1-piece construction. A wild departure from beautiful, traditional, intricately assembled mechanical timepieces. You can't deny how amazing the technology is (just as the superior accuracy and durability of quartz tech can't be denied), but if it's fully successful, will it in time possibly homogenize watchmaking and threaten the traditional arts, as quartz technology once did?

The silicon parts revolution seems a little bit like a slippery slope, no lubricant required


----------



## BarracksSi

It's not always silicon, though. Rolex described their parachom in some tour handouts as, "ROLEX has developed a new family of alloys with a niobium - zirconium - oxygen base know as PARACHROM, which is up to ten times less susceptible to shocks and absolutely unaffected by magnetic fields."
http://watchmakingblog.com/2008/05/07/rolex-parachrom-hairspring/

But, yes, more recently than the post in the link, even Rolex is getting into silicon parts by using it for hairsprings in some of their ladies' models.


----------



## whineboy

bluedialer said:


> The problem with that is that Seiko is very proud of Spron alloy, even though it has now been rendered overall obsolete by silicon technology.
> At the same time, the use of an alloy is in keeping with traditional watchmaking. And how many of us are really having problems with our GS's getting magnetized? Granted, there is more peace of mind knowing a movement is ultra resistant to magnetism.
> 
> To me, the use of silicon seems both exciting and a threat to traditional watchmaking in a similar way quartz technology was. There is something more romantic about proprietary alloy springs and jeweled pallet forks. But in the extreme example, you have Zenith Defy Lab technology which purports to be superior to traditional mechanical movements in every way, in a virtually 1-piece construction. A wild departure from beautiful, traditional, intricately assembled mechanical timepieces. You can't deny how amazing the technology is (just as the superior accuracy and durability of quartz tech can't be denied), but if it's fully successful, will it in time possibly homogenize watchmaking and threaten the traditional arts, as quartz technology once did?
> 
> The silicon parts revolution seems a little bit like a slippery slope, no lubricant required


I see nothing wrong with the use of a better material in the traditional mechanism.

It is when you start changing aspects of the mechanism entirely (like Spring Drive - a quartz-regulated mechanical watch, which I respect greatly but something that I just haven't warmed to) that I might or might not agree with the change (I think Breguet's 72000 vph high-beat watch (ref. 7727) using a magnetic balance bearing and silicon for the pallet lever, escape wheel, and balance is brilliant and if I had $50K lying around I might look at it seriously).

In other words, I have no problem with new materials used in ways that don't change the basic function of the watch.

Also, I don't think Seiko invented Spron themselves, I think it was a joint project with Tohoku University.

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## bluedialer

Rolex's Parachrom is a great and attractive creation more in line with traditional watchmaking. But much like with Spron, it was soon outdone by the rise of silicon components. It seems as if Rolex is in a similar situation, torn between sticking with their own hard worked and more traditional method, or the admittedly superior properties of silicon.

I don't know, while I agree on small specific components it's not that big a deal, there is a certain quality lost. As I look at the all silicon one piece pallet fork in my Zenith Synopsis, I know it's "better", but I miss those two jewels chopping in and out of the escapement wheel. And then they make that big vibrating silicon wafer movement and it's like, wow, really really really cool, but somehow too much is being eliminated there.

I do like the way Breguet incorporated silicon to make that magnetic pivot. It's a bit of a tug of war, how long can the use traditional methods and parts be justified based on romance and elegance, vs the varying but undeniable degrees of benefit from using silicon manufacturing. A delicate balance between subtle charms, and what's objectively better performance wise. When you look at quartz technology, it's clear quartz is more accurate, durable, compact, cheaper... But somehow obsolete traditional methods have endured and remain the preference of many today, even if it practically had to rise back from the grave.


----------



## instant

Anything GMT with balls.


----------



## MID

I like gray dials.


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> Rolex's Parachrom is a great and attractive creation more in line with traditional watchmaking. But much like with Spron, it was soon outdone by the rise of silicon components. It seems as if Rolex is in a similar situation, torn between sticking with their own hard worked and more traditional method, or the admittedly superior properties of silicon.
> 
> I don't know, while I agree on small specific components it's not that big a deal, there is a certain quality lost. As I look at the all silicon one piece pallet fork in my Zenith Synopsis, I know it's "better", but I miss those two jewels chopping in and out of the escapement wheel. And then they make that big vibrating silicon wafer movement and it's like, wow, really really really cool, but somehow too much is being eliminated there.
> 
> I do like the way Breguet incorporated silicon to make that magnetic pivot. It's a bit of a tug of war, how long can the use traditional methods and parts be justified based on romance and elegance, vs the varying but undeniable degrees of benefit from using silicon manufacturing. A delicate balance between subtle charms, and what's objectively better performance wise. When you look at quartz technology, it's clear quartz is more accurate, durable, compact, cheaper... But somehow obsolete traditional methods have endured and remain the preference of many today, even if it practically had to rise back from the grave.


If the movement is considered a 'black box' ie. a mechanism that simply moves the hands accurately according to the time then quartz technology would have already completely decimated the wrist watch industry and for timekeeping purposes already has. Absolutely no question.

What is ironic is that the incentive for staying with the old world mechanical movements, which if we consider it carefully amounts mostly to nostalgia for miniature metallic manufactured components moving in a small space, is being undermined by the Swiss watch industry that kept the mechanical watch alive (exactly as you point out by innovating new materials).

If the consumers who are in effect the raison d'etre for the whole mechanical watch industry wake up they'll realise that if movements are being gradually replaced with materials and mechanisms that move away from the 'classical' materials and mechanisms then what reason is there to really shun quartz controlled movements?

The reason why it all matters to watch fans is that the mechanism is not a black box. It matters to them what is moving the hands and it seems to me that if aliens were observing us from afar they would be scratching their craniums indeed about our behaviours and preferences.

The Spring drive has basically accomplished the battery-less quartz controlled challenge, if need for a battery was the hindrance. The same people who shun a battery in a watch accept them in virtually every device around them these days.

My own benchmark is that I would probably consider any of these newer movements etc as a curiosity but if their timekeeping couldn't beat the 5 spy already achievable with quartz then I don't see it as a viable or meaningful way forward. With 1 spy in quartz being put forward lately, I think it's game over (as if it wasn't already in terms of timekeeping).

I personally think what will revolutionise things in timekeeping is not new mechanisms; what will revolutionise things is new battery/energy technologies.


----------



## BarracksSi

zuiko said:


> What is ironic is that the incentive for staying with the old world mechanical movements, which if we consider it carefully amounts mostly to nostalgia for miniature metallic manufactured components moving in a small space, is being undermined by the Swiss watch industry that kept the mechanical watch alive (exactly as you point out by innovating new materials).
> 
> If the consumers who are in effect the raison d'etre for the whole mechanical watch industry wake up they'll realise that if movements are being gradually replaced with materials and mechanisms that move away from the 'classical' materials and mechanisms then what reason is there to really shun quartz controlled movements?
> 
> The reason why it all matters to watch fans is that the mechanism is not a black box. It matters to them what is moving the hands and it seems to me that if aliens were observing us from afar they would be scratching their craniums indeed about our behaviours and preferences.


Right, and I get that there's an attraction to having a gadget that does its job with no battery at all. Swatch sells their Sistem51 while touting how it runs purely be your body movement. But what I think is happening is, traditional watchmaking materials are colliding with modern gadgets and accessories.

Over in discussions about Nomos, for example (they're another brand that's caught my attention), some owners complain about how readily their watches get magnetized. One Nomos owner remarked that simply carrying an iPad cover in his watch-wearing hand can magnetize it. We've also known about magnetic clasps in purses and wallets; I have a business card holder that snaps shut with a magnet. Magnetic fields are in the kitchen now, too, with induction cooktops.

To my left, on my couch, is my iPad, with a dozen magnets embedded in its cover. My work-issued Dell laptops have speakers (and magnets) in the palm rests, of all places. My MacBook Pro uses magnets in its lid to trigger switches in the chassis that tell it when it's closed.

Frankly, I'm surprised that my mechanical watches haven't shown signs of getting magnetized. But, I also make sure that I never lay my watches on my iPad by accident. I also don't have any purses to worry about.



> I personally think what will revolutionise things in timekeeping is not new mechanisms; what will revolutionise things is new battery/energy technologies.


New battery technologies are going to make the biggest hit in smartphones, electric cars, and... wait for it... _smartwatches._


----------



## whineboy

BarracksSi said:


> Right, and I get that there's an attraction to having a gadget that does its job with no battery at all. Swatch sells their Sistem51 while touting how it runs purely be your body movement. But what I think is happening is, traditional watchmaking materials are colliding with modern gadgets and accessories.
> 
> Over in discussions about Nomos, for example (they're another brand that's caught my attention), some owners complain about how readily their watches get magnetized. One Nomos owner remarked that simply carrying an iPad cover in his watch-wearing hand can magnetize it. We've also known about magnetic clasps in purses and wallets; I have a business card holder that snaps shut with a magnet. Magnetic fields are in the kitchen now, too, with induction cooktops.
> 
> To my left, on my couch, is my iPad, with a dozen magnets embedded in its cover. My work-issued Dell laptops have speakers (and magnets) in the palm rests, of all places. My MacBook Pro uses magnets in its lid to trigger switches in the chassis that tell it when it's closed.
> 
> Frankly, I'm surprised that my mechanical watches haven't shown signs of getting magnetized. But, I also make sure that I never lay my watches on my iPad by accident. I also don't have any purses to worry about.
> 
> New battery technologies are going to make the biggest hit in smartphones, electric cars, and... wait for it... _smartwatches._


I've also heard Nomos watches magnetize easily. I have had a few watches magnetize, probably from my iPad cover, a quick pass through the demagnetizer takes care of it nicely.

I've been following battery technology for years and would love to see a breakthrough, but from what I understand, there is nothing like Moore's law for batteries, improvements are incremental, measured in a few percent. I would very much like to be wrong about that. And, yes, enough percent eventually add up to a lot.


----------



## BarracksSi

whineboy said:


> I've also heard Nomos watches magnetize easily. I have had a few watches magnetize, probably from my iPad cover, a quick pass through the demagnetizer takes care of it nicely.
> 
> I've been following battery technology for years and would love to see a breakthrough, but from what I understand, there is nothing like Moore's law for batteries, improvements are incremental, measured in a few percent. I would very much like to be wrong about that. And, yes, enough percent eventually add up to a lot.


I would like to not even need a demagnetizer. When I go on a trip and bring my iPad on the plane like I always do, I shouldn't have to either pack my own demagnetizer or find a random watch shop at my destination

Battery improvements will remain incremental, I think, until there's a change in chemistry. Plenty of lab-ready concepts so far, but volume production at millions of cells per month isn't there yet.


----------



## Jesus Jones

High Accuracy Quartz GMT with Perpetual Calendar please... (that looks like a dress watch, not a sport watch)


----------



## BarracksSi

***** Jones said:


> High Accuracy Quartz GMT with Perpetual Calendar please... (*that looks like a dress watch, not a sport watch*)


Especially the bolded part. +1.

Sure would be cool to have a clean-looking everyday watch that can take full advantage of modern technology.


----------



## Mavrobasilis

***** Jones said:


> (that looks like a dress watch, not a sport watch)


both, please


----------



## NoSympathy

I wish they would use their Spring Drive GMT movements in some of the newer ones like the Peacock SBGJ227 or the SBGJ231.


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

Just to see how they'd do it, a Grand Seiko Kinetic. 

After the watches have sat on the shelves for two years, I could pick one up at 90% off, swap the capacitor/battery and be on my way.


----------



## verymickey

i want to see a no-date spring drive. that would be perfect.


----------



## Ben Yang

I would like a slimmer spring drive and one with a power meter on the back. Eichii wanna be basically for 6 to 7k

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz

I've skipped a lot of this thread so I'm not sure if this has been repeated elsewhere, but I'd really like to see them produce case sizes under 11mm thick with a mechanical movement inside. I also think they need more options under 39mm in diameter.


----------



## Mike Ibz

bluedialer said:


> Another random submission:
> 
> A manual wind Hi-Beat
> - 38-39mm x 10-11.5mm case. Stainless Steel.
> - both a strap and bracelet option (but not the standard 5-link)
> - power reserve on the back
> - no date
> - killer dial
> - gold seconds hand (ok, getting too specific!)
> 
> That's it, I'd buy it today!


Yep, I now fully appreciate that I was foolish to rush in the way I did. Dluedialer you beat me to it. And I agree with you.


----------



## Araziza

1) expansion in their quartz offerings- eg. peacock dial, snowflake dial, red/burgundy sunburst, and generally more of the gmt/complications we’re starting to see
2) micro-adjusting clasps
3) quick change straps and watches that come with multiple strap options (a la vacheron constantin overseas)
4) divers in the 38-40mm diameter range 
5) a GS digital, just to see what that would look like 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right

A wearable diver in 39-40mm would be great!


----------



## 001

A pilot


----------



## duckmcf

001 said:


> A pilot


Nice!

A pair of manual wind, 72hr Springdrive A & B "Fliegers" with the power reserve on the back behind sapphire would be wonderful.


----------



## bluedialer

Still hoping for that 38-40mm, 12-13mm thick, spring drive chronograph.


----------



## RustyBin5

It would be interesting (given how Seiko undertake tasks) to see what they would do with the tourbillon complication. A grand Seiko tourbillon would have me weak at the knees I think.


----------



## BarracksSi

bluedialer said:


> Still hoping for that 38-40mm, 12-13mm thick, spring drive chronograph.


And it'd be nice if it wouldn't cost ~$1k to service.


----------



## Tony Abbate

-12mm thick Spring drive, 38-39mm in the 44gs body...I really think its what a huge number of fans are looking for. High tech movement in the more classic size throwback form


----------



## obomomomo

mike_right said:


> A wearable diver in 39-40mm would be great!


Agreed, no reason why they can't do it. the SLA017 is 40mm and very wearable. A GS version with similar case dimensions possibly even using a variation of the 44GS case?


----------



## obomomomo

A 39-40mm version of the 43mm SBGD201 spring drive 8 day manual wind in steel or titanium not precious metal.
PR meter seen through the caseback, so cool. I'd start saving for one today


----------



## mike_right

obomomomo said:


> Agreed, no reason why they can't do it. the SLA017 is 40mm and very wearable. A GS version with similar case dimensions possibly even using a variation of the 44GS case?


... and with a ceramic bezel ;-)


----------



## Araziza

mike_right said:


> ... and with a ceramic bezel ;-)


Agreed, definitely ceramic bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strokes1251

Grand Seiko Tuna. Lets see it already


----------



## Mirabello1

Micro adjustments on all bracelets

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

40 mm hi beat diver

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## oakwood

obomomomo said:


> A 39-40mm version of the 43mm SBGD201 spring drive 8 day manual wind in steel or titanium not precious metal.
> PR meter seen through the caseback, so cool. I'd start saving for one today


This so very very much.
That case design and its proportions are just so darn alluring. Plus I like the power reserve on the back so much better.


----------



## kplam

Mike Ibz said:


> I've skipped a lot of this thread so I'm not sure if this has been repeated elsewhere, but I'd really like to see them produce case sizes under 11mm thick with a mechanical movement inside. I also think they need more options under 39mm in diameter.


Absolutely agree. There aren't any <39mm wide and <=10mm thick mechanical options. Would love to see a few more elegant, manual wind pieces coming in at those sizes. The closest they get right now is the SBGW231.

My vintage King Seiko 4502 with a hi-beat 36k movement comes in at 36.5mm wide and 10mm thick on the calipers, and that's with a raised box crystal. And hey, that one has lasted 50 years!


----------



## jdmfetish

40mm diver in 9F83 ( 5 SPY ) With Kanji Day Wheel


----------



## striker243

I'd love to see them focus on innovating complications or improving on current ones and implementing them. I just feel that most Grand Seikos are a bit barebones. Though their movements are some of the best in the world.


----------



## BarracksSi

Been thinking more about how I wish GS would make smaller Spring Drives, and I started to wonder if it's even possible.

The smallest mechanical-only movements can get _TINY,_ but none of them contain electronics. And I'm not even talking about batteries -- I'm thinking of IC chips, induction coils, and the like.

In a Spring Drive, there are two coils of wire. If they're made smaller, they have less power capacity. That's just how it works; you can't cheat physics here. Then there's the Tri-Syncro Regulator, which has permanent magnets (right?); and if it's smaller, it loses power, too.

Maybe the linchpin is the IC itself. A new chip would have to be made to be much more efficient. But the existing one, they say, already operates on mere femtowatts of power (the legend is that all the Spring Drives ever made use less power than a single 100-watt light bulb), so we're talking about truly minuscule amounts of electric current.

We're still relatively early in the development lifetime of Spring Drive anyway. The principles behind regular lever escapements are hundreds of years old by now. I think it's going to be difficult to reach the next milestone -- and even then, I can't say if Seiko will decide that it would be worth the expense.

[edit] Adding on -- think of the output of the mainspring. Its mechanical power has to be held in check by the Tri-Syncro Regulator glide wheel. If the glide wheel is made smaller, which means it'd have less magnetic force, it wouldn't be able to provide as much braking force on the rest of the geartrain. So they'd also have to make a less powerful mainspring.

(does that sound right? Or am I just another "armchair engineer" who's coming up with some wrong ideas?)
[/edit]


----------



## obomomomo

2 things that are easy to do if they wanted to with some simple ommissions. Spring drive without the PR meter and please let's see some dateless models. PR at the back would be great but they only have those on the uber expensive 8 day models.


----------



## JoeOBrien

BarracksSi said:


> Been thinking more about how I wish GS would make smaller Spring Drives, and I started to wonder if it's even possible.


Currently, 39mm is the smallest possible diameter of the 9R65 models, at least until they come out with a no-date version, as said above.


----------



## BarracksSi

JoeOBrien said:


> Currently, 39mm is the smallest possible diameter of the 9R65 models, at least until they come out with a no-date version, as said above.


I'd be happy if they were thinner. Watches like Cartier's Drive and JLC's Master Ultra Thin feel very nice on my wrist, and the current Rolex Cellini is pretty comfortable, too. If GS comes out with a competitor in those proportions, it'd be near the top of my wish list for a dressy/suit-n-tie/collared-shirt-n-khakis watch.


----------



## JoeOBrien

I half expect them to come out with hand-wound SD and hi-beat models soon. They're conspicuously absent from the lineup, thickness is a common criticism of GS, and recent quotes in the media have hinted at things like "dress", "elegance" and "new technology".


----------



## whineboy

BarracksSi said:


> Been thinking more about how I wish GS would make smaller Spring Drives, and I started to wonder if it's even possible.
> 
> The smallest mechanical-only movements can get _TINY,_ but none of them contain electronics. And I'm not even talking about batteries -- I'm thinking of IC chips, induction coils, and the like.
> 
> In a Spring Drive, there are two coils of wire. If they're made smaller, they have less power capacity. That's just how it works; you can't cheat physics here. Then there's the Tri-Syncro Regulator, which has permanent magnets (right?); and if it's smaller, it loses power, too.
> 
> Maybe the linchpin is the IC itself. A new chip would have to be made to be much more efficient. But the existing one, they say, already operates on mere femtowatts of power (the legend is that all the Spring Drives ever made use less power than a single 100-watt light bulb), so we're talking about truly minuscule amounts of electric current.
> 
> We're still relatively early in the development lifetime of Spring Drive anyway. The principles behind regular lever escapements are hundreds of years old by now. I think it's going to be difficult to reach the next milestone -- and even then, I can't say if Seiko will decide that it would be worth the expense.
> 
> [edit] Adding on -- think of the output of the mainspring. Its mechanical power has to be held in check by the Tri-Syncro Regulator glide wheel. If the glide wheel is made smaller, which means it'd have less magnetic force, it wouldn't be able to provide as much braking force on the rest of the geartrain. So they'd also have to make a less powerful mainspring.
> 
> (does that sound right? Or am I just another "armchair engineer" who's coming up with some wrong ideas?)
> [/edit]


The older 7R87A handwound Spring Drive movement fits into Credor cases that are 38 mm in diameter and 9.7 mm thick. With big date and PR complications. But the PR duration is just rated at 48 hrs (I get 53 out of mine).

So, yes, a petite Spring Drive is achievable.


















All mechanical, all the time


----------



## SartoriallyCavalier

My dream--to redesign all of their automatics to be 2mm thinner.


----------



## jdbaldoc

IMO, Seiko should have spent all the Money and time that they put in the Seiko SD watches, into making a GS Diver Super Quartz with a date, (I know that they discontinued there SQ line, but it didn't have a date, and it was still too large) and make the GS SQ diver with a 300 M depth rating, and no more than a 42 mm case size, excluding the crown. Rolex can sell every Submariner that they can make, and it is only, and has been for ages a 40 mm watch. 

If they built the GS SQ as I described and market it properly, they could really give the people that buy Rolex Sub's a great alternative to buy at 1/2 the cost. Seiko has never marketed the GS line of watches like Toyota has branded Lexus as their premier line. 

The GS SD is a "Rube Goldberg" creation, that presents long term cost of maintenance, that usually has to be sent back to Japan for servicing. It is also less durable to shock, and other problems of magnetic forces. Seiko tried too hard to re-invent the wheel here, and in my opinion, it was only to satisfy a very small segment of their buyers. They tried to occupy both worlds of a mechanical watch with quartz timing accuracy. I had the GS Diver newer model in "Ti" SD and it wasn't any more accurate than my $500 Steinhart Ocean One Black/Red GMT which holds +/- 2 seconds per month on a winder, with it's ETA 2893-2 movement. Sold the GS SD "Ti" Diver within 90 days. The other problem with the GS SD's was that the clasp didn't fit flat enough against the back of the wrist (because of the micro adjustable clasp) and it always felt uncomfortable. 98% of your co-workers would never recognize a GS line of watches anyway, so if you want to be noticed wear a new Rolex Submariner and drive a Porsche. I have owned both in the past, and over my many years just smartened up, and buy what pleases me now.

My Breitling Super Quartz Diver model holds + 2 seconds per year in accuracy, and is a lot less expensive, and is much more durable than any GS SD model. I feel like I can "razz" on the GS SD some, because I have owned one, and can give an honest and un-biased opinion.


----------



## WiZARD7

I'd like to have better clasps.
Both on "regular" models, maybe with some fine adjustment, both on divers (that stamped steel stuff looks and feels cheap even on a Marinemaster)

Also I'd like to have ceramic bezel insert on all dive watches.


----------



## yngrshr

I would like to see them expand more on their sports line. The SBGJ233G is one of the most gorgeous sports watches around right now. Basically, more of this. That dial design is stunning for a watch like this. I'd love something similar with a Spring Drive. Perhaps a steel case to lower the price a bit.


----------



## Mirabello1

3 words.. micro adjust clasp.
And if that happens be able to retrofit to all existing models, even better

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrisonEscapementWheel

1. Two-tone with a true solid gold center bracelet link and bezel.
2. VANTA black dial (this isn't GS specific. Id buy a '5' for a VANTA novelty dial).
3. Blue dial quartz with a day and date window


----------



## Emcphers

A greater variety of handsets would be a welcome change.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## westcoastco

Hire Jean Claude Biver as a consultant. Some lessons can be learned from his time at Blancpain, Omega, etc.

In all seriousness, while GS must not lose its Japanese identity, they can use some Western design and marketing perspective if they want to be more popular in the US and EU.


----------



## that 1 guy

I know it has been said already but it bears repeating, a diver around the 40 mm range +/- 2 mm, quartz movement. I read some of the earlier posts that one is in the works for down the road. I will have to start saving my money.


----------



## JoeOBrien

They must realize how well they would do with A: a steel snowflake and B: a 40mm mechanical diver. The latter in particular is a gaping hole in the range.


----------



## Smurf94

Release smaller watches in diameter and thickness. I really like the diver and GMT, but they're huge. I've got a 7.5 inch wrist that's flat at the top. I think I can pull it off, but they both seem a little too big, especially when compared to a Rolex sub, Omega Seamaster, and Rolex GMT. I would love it if they made their diver and GMT in a 42mm with a <13mm thickness. If they did that, kept the spring drive, and didn't change their pricing too much (but I could understand a small price increase for these changes), I would go to my AD right now and get one


----------

